# 03/04 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: MOX on the run with the gold



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Road to Denver seemed to announce Jimmy Havoc vs Luther. That is something. 

I believe Lance Archer was promised to debut "next week" on last weeks show as well. 

I want the War Games match to be Team Moxley vs The Inner Circle. It can be set up because all of the IC attacked Moxley during the title match. Jericho wants a rematch, Moxley says sure IF you beat me in War Games since he's tired of getting attacked from behind and outnumbered. 

Then the next 2-3 weeks Moxley can announce his team to get him on television without having him wrestle. It would be a tune in hook as well to see who will be named.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

High expectations for this show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Havoc's closing line reminds me how much I miss his original theme song:






I'll be interested to see how they set up War Gam......I mean Blood and Guts. I know Elite vs. IC is the easy answer, but the Elite vs. IC feud has cooled off a lot since last year. So my guess is Team Mox vs. IC, with Mox picking his teammates over the next few weeks.

Although I would love to see the Elite in there with all the tension in that group at the moment.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Hope its a good show. Not just filler.

Set some new feuds up and maybe a debut.

You would hope the shows are entertaining leading up to the massive show on the 25th.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Havoc's closing line reminds me how much I miss his original theme song:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have Team Mox as Moxley, Allin, Cody, debuting Brodie Lee (separate Lee from Harper character) and some out of left field choice like Cima or even Nakazawa (who drops the silliness). 

Mox doesn't have friends, comes in from the crowd etc so not in the lockerroom much so he could have initial trouble filling his team. 
-Allin would make sense as they have a mutual respect thing seemingly going and Allin has a beef with Sammy right now. 
-Cody because he's Captain AEW, and Mox has hinted at wanting to give Cody a title match so keep that idea afloat with their characters intertwined (their eventual "title match" could be like when Rocky fought Creed in the empty gym - only two know what happened, have it rumored about and be a legend of sorts but nobody will know for sure). 
-Maybe show Nak getting bullied a bit by IC a week earlier and then have Nak volunteer when Mox is still struggling to fill his team. Mox could say to Cody that he doesn't have many friends in AEW and really only has a few outside and Cody could tell him "Hey, I'm EVP - get them a contract" Mox says he has a few names - and Nak looks dejected like he's obviously going to be replaced, but Mox catches himself and says he has a few names but only one spot he's looking to fill. 
-Moxley debuts Brodie Lee as his last team member.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd have Team Mox as Moxley, Allin, Cody, debuting Brodie Lee (separate Lee from Harper character) and some out of left field choice like Cima or even Nakazawa (who drops the silliness).
> 
> Mox doesn't have friends, comes in from the crowd etc so not in the lockerroom much so he could have initial trouble filling his team.
> -Allin would make sense as they have a mutual respect thing seemingly going and Allin has a beef with Sammy right now.
> ...


I can get on board with all of this aside from Michael Nakazawa's involvement.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

I like that idea, only problem is Brodie Lee debuting, IC has to win this match since they lost steam losing the title.

I don't want Lee losing his first match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Looking forward to how they handle Moxley as champion. Hoping they throw Brodie Lee and Archer at him, or maybe Brodie Lee shows up as Mox’s help. 

He needs some big, burly brawlers.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> I can get on board with all of this aside from Michael Nakazawa's involvement.


I understand how it would be a bridge too far. I include it partly to try and capture the dynamic Mox had with Shota Umino in NJPW, and partly to highlight how Moxley really doesn't have friends/options on the AEW roster - explain the okay from Cody to look outside.



FatAbomination said:


> I like that idea, only problem is Brodie Lee debuting, IC has to win this match since they lost steam losing the title.
> 
> I don't want Lee losing his first match.


I don't think the Inner Circle has to win. They could show a bit of dysfunction in a loss. I had them losing so Jericho wouldn't get the return match he wanted. For Mox at DoN II I'd go Moxley vs Hager - Jericho could rally the IC back to being on the same page and if he can't have a return match, he gets his "Big Hurt" heater to get the title shot. Jericho would be in Hager's corner for the title match but otherwise off the card.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

Moxley Vs. Hager doesn't seem like a PPV main event, good TV main event, but nothing more.

With the roster now, I think Moxley/MJF or Moxley/Cody is the best option(maybe a multi-man). I think Jericho gets his rematch in a TV match, he goes on tour April 16th, so the week before in a street fight to write him off makes sense.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

After what I saw from Hager at Revolution, a Mox vs. Hager match for the title sounds awful.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> After what I saw from Hager at Revolution, a Mox vs. Hager match for the title sounds awful.


Oh no, I hope they don't go in that direction. Of course, if Mox ain't done with IC, then maybe do a throw-away on TV, but don't waste a PPV program on this. 

I guess, now the build will be all about the Blood and Guts show, Moxley will either have a title defense there, or be participating in that match. And after that I hope he'll start a feud with MJF, that should be gold.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Moxley needs a better theme song, he could take some of that champ money and get a Motley Crue song or something.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm excited for this show after the PPV. Its the same feeling I used to get after a hot WWF or WCW PPV back in the day, but I have to wait until Wednesday instead of just one night, so I'm getting antsy, lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Britz94xD said:


> Moxley needs a better theme song, he could take some of that champ money and get a Motley Crue song or something.


I do find it a little better than his WWE song, but yeah, they are both like 15 second loops and he probably has the worst song of any of the AEW main eventers.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mox & Darby vs. Jericho & Sammy has been announced for this show.

Maybe this sets up the War Games match.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

Hope they give Moxley time to cut a promo, but this match should be awesome. It'll be interesting to see if a straight tag match can beat a cage match head to head.

I like these pseudo-teams being formed by singles guys, Mox/Darby, Jericho/Guevara, Cody/Dustin is still a thing, adds depth to the tag division if they wanna go that route.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Britz94xD said:


> Moxley needs a better theme song, he could take some of that champ money and get a Motley Crue song or something.


His NJPW theme is brilliant. Legitimately in the running for best theme song today. His AEW theme song leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Mox & Darby vs. Jericho & Sammy has been announced for this show.
> 
> Maybe this sets up the War Games match.


Possibly. The IC jumps Mox and Allin - who makes the save? Outside of Dustin having a beef with Hager there doesn't seem to be anybody "ready made" and Dustin is transitioning to tag scene. Hopefully they don't use Dustin beef with Hager have Dustin rush, then have QT come to the back-up aid of his new partner and sets up Natural Nightmares vs Ortiz/Santana. But with the War Games match being on television it doesn't need to be star-studded I guess.

If Dustin/Marshall do involve themselves, I'd have to believe Cody would as well I mean his brother and his wife's team would be involved and outnumbered. Mox/Allin/Cody/Dustin/Marshall vs Jericho/Hager/Guevara/Ortiz/Santana is easy enough to book. I can't shit on Marshall too hard after I suggested Nakazawa afterall and there seems to be a plan to rehab the guy to a certain degree. He was once a decent level "prospect" on the wwe radar and working in RoH before he broke his neck.

Hell, I think I just talked myself into Dustin/Marshall vs Ortiz/Santana being built out of this afterall.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

FatAbomination said:


> Hope they give Moxley time to cut a promo, but this match should be awesome. It'll be interesting to see if a straight tag match can beat a cage match head to head.
> 
> I like these pseudo-teams being formed by singles guys, Mox/Darby, Jericho/Guevara, Cody/Dustin is still a thing, adds depth to the tag division if they wanna go that route.


this is fantastic


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been waiting for Moxley and Darby to team up


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Come on US, dont embarrass us wrestling fans. Dynamite deserves to crack 1 mill after the last few weeks.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Stephen Amell confirmed for AEW match - road to denver purposefully cutting right after someone asks "how about another match?"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sadly, I was supposed to go to Denver CO this week for a business trip and I was going to see if I could go to Dynamite, but because of the Coronavirus, my company suspended all business trips for 30 days. Bummer.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

I may not agree with everything Jim Cornette says, but Jazzhands Olivier is a fucking hilarious nickname. That cannot be denied.

Great username.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I can get behind using Mox as champ like this. Him in a tag match working with Darby, next week have him do a promo then cut a short segment for middle of the show, etc.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The belt looks bloody good on Moxley


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235128178802331648
That bloody Brodie Lee tease.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Looking forward to tonight's show, looks really good. The inner circle v Moxley/ darby should give some indication if he will team with up with mox for the war games esq show,

Peace.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Should be good. Be interesting to see if Lee and Archer debut on any of the shows this month.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

omaroo said:


> Should be good. Be interesting to see if Lee and Archer debut on any of the shows this month.


They already announced last week that Archer will debut tonight.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

omaroo said:


> Should be good. Be interesting to see if Lee and Archer debut on any of the shows this month.


Lee will apparently make his debut in Rochester.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

PAC vs Chuck Taylor
SCU & Colt Cabana vs Dark Order
Big Swole vs Leva Bate

Well these are kind of underwhelming


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

This Dynamite looks abysmal, what the fuck are they thinking? Their going to have their biggest audience in a while and this is what they come up with?

They also have Hager Vs. QT Marshal, what the flying fuck?

If they have matches like Big Swole Vs Leva Bates on Television and not dark, they are fucking morons.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hager vs QT Marshall is setting up the Rhodes teaming with him. SCU/Cabana vs Dark Order could see the debut of The Exalted One. PAC vs Chuck Taylor is because of OC/PAC match and is going to lead to Trent vs PAC eventually, and possibly PAC/Penta/Fenix vs Best Friends/OC matches. 

With the ME of Mox/Allin vs Jericho/Guevara, and with Hager vs QT Marshall I'm really thinking Natural Nightmares will involve themselves in the post show attack on IC against Mox/Allin. Marshall/Rhodes will transition from fighting/feuding with Hager to feuding with the IC's tag team Ortiz/Santana.

AEW is banking on new champ Moxley opening the show with a promo and closing the show with his tag match with Allin against Jericho/Sammy bringing in the viewers. NXT has been stacking their show tonight so AEW could be miscalculating. I do think both Mox segments will win their Q-hours even if up against cage matches.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

If they do end up with a bigger audience than usual, they shouldn't even have a ton of matches to begin with. They've already tried doing the "match after match after match" thing when they were drawing over a million, and it drove a lot of people away. They need promos and angles tonight. Having the likes of Chuck Taylor, Colt Cabana, Dark Order, Leva Bate, etc., on TV isn't going to achieve anything other than to kill viewership. You can just tell that hundreds of thousands of people will be switching the channel when they appear.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEWMoxley said:


> If they do end up with a bigger audience than usual, they shouldn't even have a ton of matches to begin with. They've already tried doing the "match after match after match" thing when they were drawing over a million, and it drove a lot of people away. They need promos and angles tonight. Having the likes of Chuck Taylor, Colt Cabana, Dark Order, Leva Bate, etc., on TV isn't going to achieve anything other than to kill viewership. You can just tell that hundreds of thousands of people will be switching the channel when they appear.


agree, they cant have jobberville on mainstream tv tonight.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Kind of off topic but remember the stipulation that Cody lost was that HE couldn't challenge for the World Title again but it didn't say a champion couldn't challenge him. I could definitely see Mox challenging Cody in the future.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

What the hell AEW has lost their mind after such a good run lately. No one cares about QT Marshall. No one cares about Colt Cabana. On a show like tonight they should not have any women wrestling. 

Dark Order makes sense because it is red hot right now on the internet, gotta finish the build to that payoff.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Hager needs to squash QT Marshall; have him continue the attack after the match and Dustin makes the save, solidifying them as partners.
Swole vs. Leva is something I am not looking forward to, the match won't deliver and I'll have to put up with the stupid Librarian shit to boot.
Pac should make short work of Chuckie T (it will end up competitive though)
SCU and Colt vs. The Dark Order I'm hoping leads to some sort of interesting revelation.

Granted, the best Dynamite's have historically been the one's that haven't seemed that way on paper, but this card...woof.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

BigCy said:


> Kind of off topic but remember the stipulation that Cody lost was that HE couldn't challenge for the World Title again but it didn't say a champion couldn't challenge him. I could definitely see Mox challenging Cody in the future.


It will be interesting to see if they use Moxley's 1 year option as part of a storyline. He has a 1 year option in his contract where he can opt out if he chooses, and he can exercise it sometime around DON. If they use it as part of a storyline, they can say that there's uncertainty about whether or not he will leave with the belt. If they go down that route, they'd have to do a Moxley vs AEW angle, and Cody as the heel boss would make sense, and you can do Moxley vs Cody at DON 2.

Although, obviously, this angle has been done before, so who knows how they would approach it.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Bloody Warpath said:


> PAC vs Chuck Taylor
> SCU & Colt Cabana vs Dark Order
> Big Swole vs Leva Bate
> 
> Well these are kind of underwhelming


PAC will beat Chuck and expand the Lucha Bros story I imagine.

Dark Order is getting its exalted one reveal no doubt.

No interest in the last match.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

AEWMoxley said:


> It will be interesting to see if they use Moxley's 1 year option as part of a storyline. He has a 1 year option in his contract where he can opt out if he chooses, and he can exercise it sometime around DON. If they use it as part of a storyline, they can say that there's uncertainty about whether or not he will leave with the belt. If they go down that route, they'd have to do a Moxley vs AEW angle, and Cody as the heel boss would make sense, and you can do Moxley vs Cody at DON 2.
> 
> Although, obviously, this angle has been done before, so who knows how they would approach it.


Absolutely fucking genius shit right there!!! The story has NEVER been told like that before.

WOW


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Absolutely fucking genius shit right there!!! The story has NEVER been told like that before.
> 
> WOW


You feeling ok, bud? I literally stated that it's been done before.

I have no problem with them copying past angles if it's something that will draw and will be entertaining. I'm sure they would have their own twist on it. But either way, this is one way in which you could reach a Moxley vs Cody matchup at DON.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

AEWMoxley said:


> You feeling ok, bud? I literally stated that it's been done before.
> 
> I have no problem with them copying past angles if it's something that will draw and will be entertaining. I'm sure they would have their own twist on it. But either way, this is one way in which you could reach a Moxley vs Cody matchup at DON.


I feel great, I am being serious, not a smartass. Like I don't ever remember someone using their contract option to force a well known wrestler that started a mega sized company to waive his no compete clause in order to keep the champ from taking the companies belt back to the place he came from.

But I have barely watched wrestling since 2002. The way they buried WCW ran me off, the Invasion was dumb, Vince didnt try, he didnt buy out Goldberg/Sting/nWo to make that Invasion angle EPIC, and it pissed me off. WCW v WWF was basically Booker T and a bag of low to midcarders lol. I am one of the guys that didnt really know Dean Ambrose much, I mean I knew him, but I didnt see his title win, I didnt see the Raw after his title win, I didnt see more than 3 or 4 Ambrose segments.

So, yeah, I think its a GREAT fucking angle and avoids MJF taking a loss because right now MJF seems like the only legit contender for DoN2/Mox and since MJF is my favorite I hate to see him take a loss like any fan hates to see their fav lose but, vs MOX, he HAS to take the loss if they go that route.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I feel great, I am being serious, not a smartass. Like I don't ever remember someone using their contract option to force a well known wrestler that started a mega sized company to waive his no compete clause in order to keep the champ from taking the companies belt back to the place he came from.
> 
> But I have barely watched wrestling since 2002. The way they buried WCW ran me off, the Invasion was dumb, Vince didnt try, he didnt buy out Goldberg/Sting/nWo to make that Invasion angle EPIC, and it pissed me off. WCW v WWF was basically Booker T and a bag of low to midcarders lol. I am one of the guys that didnt really know Dean Ambrose much, I mean I knew him, but I didnt see his title win, I didnt see the Raw after his title win, I didnt see more than 3 or 4 Ambrose segments.
> 
> So, yeah, I think its a GREAT fucking angle and avoids MJF taking a loss because right now MJF seems like the only legit contender for DoN2/Mox and since MJF is my favorite I hate to see him take a loss like any fan hates to see their fav lose but, vs MOX, he HAS to take the loss if they go that route.


CM Punk had a similar storyline in WWE. I don't remember the exact details, but his contract was about to run out, and on his final night, he retained and then walked out with the title. He was feuding with Vince at the time.

So this wouldn't be a unique story, but it could certainly be entertaining.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Mox telling Cody his pride or his company would be great storytelling tbh.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

The women's division is the biggest literal horse shit I've seen in my life. Fucking Statlander, Big Swole, my god these people are so fucking channel change-inducing. Just scrap the division, it's trash and holding the product down.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We just came off a hot PPV so I am definitely excited to see what big angles the have in store for us! I hope they finally show us who the Exalted One is. It's been way too long now.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What a shit fucking card. They are begging to lose viewers. Goddamn.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn this card sucks or what lol. The main event should be great, but other than that... yikes. Hopefully that means more angles & promos.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow this card fucking sucks. Especially after a PPV. 

This card is in desperate need of a big debut or big segment....those matches are atrocious beyond words.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

They really need to limit the tag matches Moxley participates in 

Keep him a loner who doesn't need anyones help.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Also this fucking companies values are BS and will cost them eventually by shoving shitty women's wrestling down our throats.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

-Moxley is the new Champ!
-Moxley and Allin vs. Jericho and Guevara. Should be fun.
-PAC vs. Chuck Taylor. I'm sure that Orange Cassidy will be there.
-Lance Archer.
-Leva Bates vs. Big Swole. I really don't care for this match but i'm sure that Nyla Rose will show up..
-Havoc vs. Luther?

Hopefully we get some surprises. Like regarding the exalted one or someone besides Lance Archer makes their first appearance in AEW.

I'm sure that it will still be a good show. I've got positive vibes.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Southerner said:


> -Moxley is the new Champ!
> -Moxley and Allin vs. Jericho and Guevara. Should be fun.
> -PAC vs. Chuck Taylor. I'm sure that Orange Cassidy will be there.
> -Lance Archer.
> ...


Havoc v Luther on national TV is a "what in the fuck is going here" moment.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lethal Evans said:


> Havoc v Luther on national TV is a "what in the fuck is going here" moment.


They’re seriously going to put Havoc and Archer on National TV!?

Goddamn these guys can be so fucking stupid. Two steps forward, one step back every fucking time.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> They’re seriously going to put Havoc and Archer on National TV!?
> 
> Goddamn these guys can be so fucking stupid. Two steps forward, one step back every fucking time.


I'd imagine Havoc v Luther will be a DARK match. We hope.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Leva vs Swole makes no sense on Dynamite. That is a DARK match if there ever was one. Have to believe it's going to be crashed quickly by Nyla. Imagine giving that match 10 minutes and a clean finish. Ratings would legit go to 0.0 and never recover the rest of the night and carry over to future shows.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lethal Evans said:


> I'd imagine Havoc v Luther will be a DARK match. We hope.


They need to just have this stupid match on Dark, have Jimmy go over, and then scrap Luther altogether; there's no need to hold onto a 51 year old Japanese deathmatch "legend" with subpar mic skills from the early 90's. Get rid of Mel too while we're at it.

AEW have some obvious pieces, but they REALLY need to improve that undercard something fierce; phase out the weak links and sign better talent to replace them. You don't need guys capable of headlining, but there's no reason the undercard has to be so embarrassing.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Three things I’m looking forward to tonight, two of which aren’t necessarily confirmed but I’m hoping will happen:

• Moxley promo to kick iff the show. Have your new champ address the people. 

• Exalted One is revealed.

• The Moxley/Allin v Inner Circle tag match.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Bosnian21 said:


> Three things I’m looking forward to tonight, two of which aren’t necessarily confirmed but I’m hoping will happen:
> 
> • Moxley promo to kick iff the show. Have your new champ address the people.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I can seem them kicking off with a random match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They’re asking for this show to flop and for them to go on a downturn just like they did on the last goddamn Fallout show through to the last show of 2019.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Tonight's Lineup:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235276034171338754


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

What an atrocious line up for a post PPV-show, embarrassing. This company is one step forward, 9000 steps backwards.

BIG SWOLE AND LEVA BATES ON THE MAIN SHOW WTF? There goes any hope of doing a million viewers.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jesus you guys are so negative. The cards looks like shit but I got a feeling that they'll be focusing on more storytelling than in-ring action tonight. They probably got one matchup that will be announced on the show that will be the workrate portion of the show and every thing else will be under 10 minutes.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

This company is in a position where they really can't be doing anything terrible, it's not WWE that's going to have it's die hard.

Shit like Big Swole and Leva Bates will turn people off FOR GOOD.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Big Swole vs. Leva Bates shouldn't be on Dynamite, I agree. That is a match for Dark but i'll be surprised if it lasts long before Nyla appears. So is Luther vs. Havoc, but that hasn't been made official for Dynamite yet anyway.

SCU and Cabana vs. Dark Order is a great set up for the Exalted One. To me it's time for them to do the big reveal and not drag it out any further.

*It's not that bad of a preview for a show*. AEW still finds ways to entertain me even when they have matchups that aren't exactly thrilling. So I always give them a chance during the show before over reacting.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Is this Dynamite or Dark holy shit what a bad card

Feel like ive seen scu v dark order like 10 times already has to be at least 5


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Guys.... please.....

this show is going to be shit hot

just calm da fuq down - haven’t you learned in 2020 yet?

AEW f’kn rocks hard


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Id have no problem with some of these but they should be squash matches PAC vs Chuck should not be on more than 5 minutes and 100 percent will be like 15


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Should i make you remember that AEW did in the close past it's best ratings with show without a super card.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Id have no problem with some of these but they should be squash matches PAC vs Chuck should not be on more than 5 minutes and 100 percent will be like 15


The women match will be over quick


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

AEWMoxley said:


> CM Punk had a similar storyline in WWE. I don't remember the exact details, but his contract was about to run out, and on his final night, he retained and then walked out with the title. He was feuding with Vince at the time.
> 
> So this wouldn't be a unique story, but it could certainly be entertaining.


Perhaps but where was he threatening to take the title to? Imagine Mox threatening to take it to daddy Vince. Man that would be nuclear and feel so damn real.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If they keep those matches to less than 10 minutes, it can work, but we know that likely won’t happen. Just like the last Fallout show that was pretty shitty and snowballed for weeks.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Perhaps but where was he threatening to take the title to? Imagine Mox threatening to take it to daddy Vince. Man that would be nuclear and feel so damn real.


I didn't get to see the feud on TV because this happened about a year before I got back into wrestling. I saw parts of it on YouTube, so I got the gist of it.

There are several ways AEW can go with it. Threatening to take it to NJPW works too, given his association with them.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This could be a good show. I'm almost certain we are getting Mox promo and that tag match vs the ic could be good. One women's match is fine, they need to start building up some of the other women. After that hard tease at Revolution, you gotta think the exalted one could be showing up tonight.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

At least 3.3K fans in the arena.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Over the last few months the low points of Dynamite were just the women, but now they are having luther and QT on singles matches, hopefully those will be over quickly. 
I don't think it will be a bad show, but the card is undoubtedly weak.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Goddamn Colt Cabana is with SCU and Dark Order on a Dynamite that has a QT Marshall singles match against Hager who looked like he could barely move Saturday, Chucky T vs Pac who loses 70-80k viewers routinely on his own, and Big Swole vs Leva Bates.

When you know the fucking card looks like shit, just don’t advertise the fucking matches. Advertise the fucking fallout from Revolution, not random goddamn matches.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Goddamn Colt Cabana is with SCU and Dark Order on a Dynamite that has a QT Marshall singles match against Hager who looked like he could barely move Saturday, Chucky T vs Pac who loses 70-80k viewers routinely on his own, and Big Swole vs Leva Bates.
> 
> When you know the fucking card looks like shit,* just don’t advertise the fucking matches.* Advertise the fucking fallout from Revolution, not random goddamn matches.


Oh come on, not even 20% of their audience follow them on twitter. The majority of viewers don't know what's going to happen.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

El Hammerstone said:


> *Granted, the best Dynamite's have historically been the one's that haven't seemed that way on paper, but this card...woof.*


This is why I'm not worried. Their best shows historically have been the ones with the worst looking lineups going into them. Some of their most hyped shows ended up being their worst as well.

Now I don't really have any interest in Dark Order, and God keep Leva vs. Swole short. But that being said, the matches themselves don't necessarily matter here. It's what they do in between them. And if that works, like it has for them lately, we'll have a good show.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> This is why I'm not worried. Their best shows historically have been the ones with the worst looking lineups going into them. Some of their most hyped shows ended up being their worst as well.
> 
> Now I don't really have any interest in Dark Order, and God keep Leva vs. Swole short. But that being said, the matches themselves don't necessarily matter here. It's what they do in between them. And if that works, like it has for them lately, we'll have a good show.


Here's to hoping.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

Imagine not announcing stuff for Omega, Hangman, Cody, MJF, The Bucks etc. etc. but making sure you get the PR roll out on BIG SWOLE VS LEVA BATES.

Embarrassing.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

FatAbomination said:


> Imagine not announcing stuff for Omega, Hangman, Cody, MJF, The Bucks etc. etc. but making sure you get the PR roll out on BIG SWOLE VS LEVA BATES.
> 
> Embarrassing.


because you know what ? 
heavily announcing stuff for those guys never = big ratings since AEW exist.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if The Elite will be off this week selling their injuries from their tough match


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> because you know what ?
> heavily announcing stuff for those guys never = big ratings since AEW exist.


They should fire them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah the card except the main event looks like utter shit tonight. Thats coming from a PPV. BUT...in fairness they've had some pretty shitty cards on paper and the shows were fucking great. So i'll wait and see what happens in one hour.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

When does it start today? I’m confused...


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Is Fite TV down ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MetalKiwi said:


> Is Fite TV down ?


Not for me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Does Matt Hardy debut tonight? Or should they wait until DON2?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Not for me.


Damn. I get the homepage, but the stream page doesn't load.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Does Matt Hardy debut tonight? Or should they wait until DON2?


Wait three months? Considering they're already building it, it would completely lose steam by then.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah its a pretty weak card tonight. At the same time though, AEW doesnt want to keep running through high quality matches on AEW every week just because fans are impatient. You give away all the big match possibilities and that will create even bigger problems down the line. I think if we can balance it out with some dope promos from MJF, Moxley, Cody, and maybe even Jericho tonight, then it'll turn out well. Give us high-quality promos and it will turn out being the right move. I know they probably want to compete against Orton's GOAT tier promo from RAW, and hopefully they try. Matt Hardy may even debut or Lance Archer.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They already advertised Archer's debut for this week last week on Dynamite


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Let's hope for some good segments and surprises tonight. Matches are trash outside of the Main Event.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Starting off hot with Mox!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Punished Mox was best for business.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

He looks real good with the belt


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Missed Revolution, but hot damn it's good to see MOX holding a world title again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

"this doesn't belong to me, this belongs to the fans" lol Moxley using that good shit Vince writes


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> "this doesn't belong to me, this belongs to the fans" lol Moxley using that good shit Vince writes


Awful shite.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox playing "Words that Vince hates" Bingo with this promo heh.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

I feel that the fan gladhanding really goes against the Mox character. Feels he has been slowly turning back to Ambrose over the past few months.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jericho looks naked without the gold lol he's had it since the jump


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Awful shite.


It's just funny to see how some things never really change regardless of company.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is Jericho touring with Fozzy?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Not feeling this Jericho promo. He's way better than this on the mic. 

Also 20 minute opening promo, badass Babyface champion pandering to fans. Did Vince write this lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn so the rumors are true, Jericho is taking a well deserved break


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

????? jerichos perfect storyline to be missing from aew for a month for his band to tour


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Not feeling this Jericho promo. He's way better than this on the mic.
> 
> Also 20 minute opening promo, badass Babyface champion pandering to fans. Did Vince write this lol


20 minute promo going against a cage match. The quarter hour breakdowns will be interesting.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

This is what happens when you open with a promo instead of a random match, especially with two of the three top mic guys in the industry - you have a hot start and great opening segment.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So I think that guy from the one awkward airport photo with Sasha Banks is in the crowd wearing a t-shirt of Sasha's face..


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not feeling any of the matches other than the main event. Hopefully I will be surprised.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I assume the Inner Circle beat down Allin and Moxley tonight before Archer makes the save...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bloody Warpath said:


> 20 minute promo going against a cage match. The quarter hour breakdowns will be interesting.


I highly doubt it. Teasing aside, Jericho and Mox could play checkers in a segment, and they'd still outdraw whatever NXT wants to do with their normal everyday roster.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Not feeling any of the matches other than the main event. Hopefully I will be surprised.


I'm just hoping the shenanigans around these matches make them worth it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Matt Hardy showing up?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Decent promo from both guys, but it was pretty basic babyface/heel stuff with crowd pandering. Felt like WWE stuff but it worked very well with the live crowd. The story here though is Jericho is leaving for a while. Its time for PAC to take that top heel spot.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Matt Hardy showing up?


No. He is committed to a show that has some WWE talent, but no AEW talent was aloud to be at. Per Alvarez anyways


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Matt Hardy showing up?


Hopefully.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bloody Warpath said:


> No. He is committed to a show that has some WWE talent, but no AEW talent was aloud to be at. Per Alvarez anyways


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bloody Warpath said:


> No. He is committed to a show that has some WWE talent, but no AEW talent was aloud to be at. Per Alvarez anyways


Really what's the show?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

You can almost hear all of the clicks on remotes as people turn the channel away from this match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Without Matt Hardy, this Dark Order angle will fail.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

And this is why Dark Order sucks. The mystery and videos are well liked, but the actual group isn't. It's so damn weird lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> And this is why Dark Order sucks. The mystery and videos are well liked, but the actual group isn't. It's so damn weird lol.


It is a strange dynamic. They really need some people with charisma in the group.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JR with a Nightwing reference is surprising lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Matt better not end up being the leader of the Dork Order.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Top five best sign of all time


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> It is a strange dynamic. They really need some people with charisma in the group.


I think Evil Uno has some charisma despite his awkward build. But idk what they do for in ring. I guess if they're relegated to only doing the Broken/Woken Matt Final Deletion style pre-recorded matches it could work.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

How can you be a spooky guy and your name is Alex Reynolds?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I think Evil Uno has some charisma despite his awkward build. But idk what they do for in ring. I guess if they're relegated to only doing the Broken/Woken Matt Final Deletion style pre-recorded matches it could work.


Having a bunch of guys no one knows in masks is definitely not working. They need to do something big soon.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> JR with a Nightwing reference is surprising lol


Dick Grayson was Robin on the old school Batman show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Having a bunch of guys no one knows in masks is definitely not working. They need to do something big soon.


Yeah, hopefully The Exalted One reveal brings big changes. Because if it's the same make-up with just a leader, it's going to be a let down


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Dick Grayson was Robin on the old school Batman show


And the comics, apart from being Nightwing as well.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah, hopefully The Exalted One reveal brings big changes. Because if it's the same make-up with just a leader, it's going to be a let down


I am afraid it is going to be some guy from the indies that no one except 12 people and the Bucks know. I hope I am surprised.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is this the guy CM Punk was talking about being the voice of the voiceless for during the Vince/Punk/Cena contract signing? LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> And the comics, apart from being Nightwing as well.
> 
> Edit: oh, I get what you meant, lol.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Uh okay so no Exalted one? 

This card really is shaping up to be atrocious.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Not a bad match at all, I just find it hard to care.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Dick Grayson was Robin on the old school Batman show


He's also Nightwing


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome to see AEW getting jiggy with the Cabanarama 

Also pleasantly surprised to see TDO actually maintaining their momentum on top of expanding. Still holding out hope that a tweener Butcher and Blade feud with them at some point over their similarities.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What a fuckin awesome match this was at Revolution holy fuck


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That match was excellent.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Okay, this match cannot go more than 3 minutes.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't think there has ever been a tag match better than that one in the history of wrestling


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

If this goes any longer than 3-4 minutes......


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh, Britt Baker on my TV.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn no Exalted one


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

They definitely opened up at over 1 million viewers, but things are going downhill fast. Wouldn't be surprised if they lose a combined 200K over the two quarters following the opening segment.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Theyre still running with this librarian gimmick?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> He's also Nightwing


Oh yeah. I know that but JR probably doesn't LOL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least that was short. The doctor was not good on commentary this week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cody's tattoo is so bad. I cannot believe he did not have people around him to talk him out of it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody nightmareTAT time


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Toy company rushing to redo action figures.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What a shit fucking show to start off.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't remember Leva Bates being this bad when she was Blue Pants


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The tattoo was permanent? Oh shit, Brandi let that happen?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So they are prolonging the Exalted One.... fuck off. At least the Big Swole match was a squash. They're learning how to build their women. AEW is learning!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They have no clue how to do a fallout show.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

I just wish they would cut the librarian shit from Leva


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The tattoo was permanent? Oh shit, Brandi let that happen?


It really was a horrible decision.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> They have no clue how to do a fallout show.


Maybe the backend is loaded


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WHAT?


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Jake Roberts?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Excuse the fuck me!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol at this off brand WWE Network version of Jake the Snake's Theme. But that's certainly a surprise.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I’m trying to pay attention but all I can do is stare at that tattoo.

Roberts looks good considering the lifestyle he had for most of his life.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap! Jake!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Where TF the Jake the Snake come from


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol jake the snake has a better entrance song than some of the wrestlers


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Maybe the backend is loaded


There is still the banger Hager/QT to look forward to


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jake fucking Roberts?!?

I wonder if this is gonna lead to a promo like he did with Orton years ago in the lead-up to Randy's 'Mania match with 'Taker?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jake looks great.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The old wrestlers love to give Cody advice. Arn is his coach and now Jake is his spiritual advisor

Edit
Welp nevermind I guess he's against Cody, eggshells on my face lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Double post


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JAKE to lead a stable? I LOVE this.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This is good shit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The fuck Jake the Snake is coming out here for?


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

The Dark Side is coming to AEW? So Taker to AEW confirmed?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dam jake still can cut a good promo. I loved how he never has to yell ti have a intense promo


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Arn Anderson vs Jaken the Snake! Winner gets a shot at Moxley!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is stupid lol


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> JAKE to lead a stable? I LOVE this.


I'm down with this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The promise of Jake promos most weeks has me very excited.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jake going to manage Brodie Lee or Lance Archer?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Too many teases, not enough debuts. Bored of it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Good god, this is so fucking stupid.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm intrigued by this Jake the Snake story with Cody.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WTF just happened...I guess his client is Archer?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf was that...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BASED Jake laying down the law.

Congrats to him on keeping up his hard-earned sobriety, too.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Raven in the crowd last week, Jake appearance this week. We need our Dark Order Council shot in a few weeks - along with Mil w/ Catrina, Kevin Sullivan etc.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING HELL. No words. What a fucking promo. My God. Keep him as a manager pls in AEW.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Is Jake the exalted one


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Good promo, but a clear throught would have made it better.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Good god, this is so fucking stupid.


Super stupid like how many old guys do they need to bring in as managers.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

MrThortan said:


> Arn Anderson vs Jaken the Snake! Winner gets a shot at Moxley!


I could see American Nightmare team w/ Arn in his corner and Dark Side w/ Jake Roberts in their corner at Blood and Guts.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Raven in the crowd last week, Jake appearance this week. We need our Dark Order Council shot in a few weeks - along with Mil w/ Catrina, Kevin Sullivan etc.


At the legion of doom headquarters.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

They really need to stop dragging with the debuts. 

A nice promo from Jake though.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Good God this show fucking sucks. Goddamn Jake Roberts? Really!? Naturally Cody has to have the next goddamn big storyline. Fuck off.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

All these references to Caesar and the Ides of March (March 15) is almost here. Someone's gonna debut on or near that date and kick Cody's ass.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jake is still an amazing promo


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Fucking Jake!!! ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bloody Warpath said:


> There is still the banger Hager/QT to look forward to


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am so excited with Jake. I was excited enough he was just there and thought he would be talking Cody up after his loss, but no he is going to be a heel and go after Cody! This storyline is going to be so good (I hope).


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody's feud trajectory always leads to twists and turns that have you intrigued into where he is going next. Jake delivered a hell of a promo. The person he represents better be a hell of a talent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Super stupid like how many old guys do they need to bring in as managers.


To be honest i enjoy these older experienced guys managing younger guys. Theres a lot of managers missing from wrestling like the past. And Anderson, Jake bring credibility.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Good God this show fucking sucks. Goddamn Jake Roberts? Really!? Naturally Cody has to have the next goddamn big storyline. Fuck off.


Bro change the channel if you are having this bad of a time watching. How many "this show sucks" posts are you gonna post?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m seriously fucking pissed, @RapShepard 

Goddamn. This is the most fucking ass backwards fallout show I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> I am so excited with Jake. I was excited enough he was just there and thought he would be talking Cody up after his loss, but no he is going to be a heel and go after Cody! This storyline is going to be so good (I hope).


Yep, who will be his client? Hmmm..Brody?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So is aew done with shawn spears? Seems like he hasnt been on in ages


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Jake showing everybody how to cut a promo in 2020


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jake: If you think for one minute that I'm going to be a nice boy and play right, think again. I'll be on the outside looking in. And you can bring that one trick pony Arn Anderson, too. I'm not in AEW to take the whole pie - just your share.

Of course Cody is front and center with a new foil. But he booked himself out of the world title though...


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Jake. DDP. Bret.

I guess these guys don’t have WWE Legends contracts. Hmmm...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How are people hating on Jake? He has some of the best promo and psychology skills in wrestling history and they are going to let him go all out heel. Managers is something really lacking in wrestling for a long time.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Jet_420 said:


> The Dark Side is coming to AEW? So Taker to AEW confirmed?


Nope. He means this guy:


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> To be honest i enjoy these older experienced guys managing younger guys. Theres a lot of managers missing from wrestling like the past. And Anderson, Jake bring credibility.


Agreed, though if I ever see him in a match, I'm going to have a huge problem with it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> To be honest i enjoy these older experienced guys managing younger guys. Theres a lot of managers missing from wrestling like the past. And Anderson, Jake bring credibility.


I'd rather they make new managers and role with new wrestlers. I'm over wrestlers I grew up watching, I'm totally uninterested in guys that were last relevant in the golden era.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Cody acting really HHH'ish lol


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Lance does not need a manager, Brodie would make more sense.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Show is moving pretty good. They could have maybe shortened the SCU match but overall smooth show.


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

Jake still cuts a better promo than 95% of current wrestlers no matter what company

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PAC is money.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

bdon said:


> Good God this show fucking sucks. Goddamn Jake Roberts? Really!? Naturally Cody has to have the next goddamn big storyline. Fuck off.


And who is better than Cody to carry a big story? This is Cody's bread and butter. Stories that have some depth to them and that's why he is my favorite performer in AEW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep, who will be his client? Hmmm..Brody?


Brodie makes a lot of sense.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Jet_420 said:


> The Dark Side is coming to AEW? So Taker to AEW confirmed?


AEW + TNT + Warner Bros is


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm done with the Dakota/Tegan Match, So I got AEW on now


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

PhilThePain said:


> All these references to Caesar and the Ides of March (March 15) is almost here. Someone's gonna debut on or near that date and kick Cody's ass.


either Brodie Lee or Murder Hawk Archer


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Can they not think of something different than having new talent attack and/or go after Cody? So I guess that means Cody and MJF was just one match? All of the hell Cody out himself through to get the match, only to lose it and move on. I don't understand.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Terms like “the winner’s purse” should be left with Gorilla Monsoon in the 1980s.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Jake the Snake still cuts a better promo than most of the active guys in the industry.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And now we have Chuck Taylor putting on a good showing vs Pac.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jake: If you think for one minute that I'm going to be a nice boy and play right, think again. I'll be on the outside looking in. And you can bring that one trick pony Arn Anderson, too. I'm not in AEW to take the whole pie - just your share.
> 
> Of course Cody is front and center with a new foil. But he booked himself out of the world title though...


I mean for God's sake what is he supposed to do? Not book himself at all?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> Jake showing everybody how to cut a promo in 2020


This. For those complaining he can cut a better promo at his old ass age better than most of this roster lol. Let him talk. He seems to be going the evil/Raven/crazy side.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The tattoo was permanent? Oh shit, Brandi let that happen?


She has disdain for it too, lel:









Brandi Rhodes Doesn't Like Cody's Neck Tattoo: He Makes 'His Own Decisions'


Cody Rhodes debuted a new neck tattoo at Saturday night's AEW Revolution pay-per-view to polarizing reaction, especially from his wife, Brandi...




bleacherreport.com


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chuck botched the shit out of that hurracarana.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jake can help young guys get over. His upcoming back and forth promos with Arn should be gold.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Bloody Warpath said:


> Can they not think of something different than having new talent attack and/or go after Cody? So I guess that means Cody and MJF was just one match? All of the hell Cody out himself through to get the match, only to lose it and move on. I don't understand.


No one else gets a storyline. If you’re not Moxley, Jericho, or Cody, then you don’t get character-building segments, just match, match, match, match.

Condition everyone to know the rest are filler, Cody. Good job promoting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match needs to end soon. No way it should still be going on. Pac should destroy him and squash him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pac needs this long to beat a jobber like Chuck Taylor?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I'd rather they make new managers and role with new wrestlers. I'm over wrestlers I grew up watching, I'm totally uninterested in guys that were last relevant in the golden era.


I like the idea of new managers..they have some the librarian guy, penelope ford..but they dont have mic skills or are worthy


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pac needs to crush this geek and let's move on


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

WWE-lite.

yay.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

This match should have been over by now


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’m seriously fucking pissed, @RapShepard
> 
> Goddamn. This is the most fucking ass backwards fallout show I’ve ever seen.


I'll give them a pass since it's only the second. But this is one of the bottom tier episodes


shandcraig said:


> So is aew done with shawn spears? Seems like he hasnt been on in ages


He's on Dark where he belongs.


Lheurch said:


> How are people hating on Jake? He has some of the best promo and psychology skills in wrestling history and they are going to let him go all out heel. Managers is something really lacking in wrestling for a long time.


Then have him backstage teaching a promo class. Seeing Jake Roberts run interference and try to recapture that feeling isn't interesting. Plus he sounded awful, not material wise, but old wise. 

If they want managers why not make new ones. Or how about go with some that aren't in their damn 60s. They have 3 managers who haven't been relevant since the golden era. That's a little over kill.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is going way too long. Fucking hell, especially with the jobber looking Taylor


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

End this shit AEW. Fucking hell. Why make Chuck Taylor look this good against one of your top heels for fuck sake


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is Sloppy T hanging with Pac? Smh


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Too much offense by Taylor.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good shit. No more losing for PAC.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Now this stable...yeah, loving this too


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> If they want managers why not make new ones. Or how about go with some that aren't in their damn 60s. They have 3 managers who haven't been relevant since the golden era. That's a little over kill.


You need over guys to get new guys over. What does age matter when it comes to a manager? He is not going to be in the ring. Having Jake around gives them a lot of credibility and you can tell he really wants to be there, not just for a paycheck.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW Dark, The Dark Order, Jake mentioning The Dark Side coming...


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Triángulo de la Muerte. Another stable?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

How many stables in AEW now???


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I like the idea of new managers..they have some the librarian guy, penelope ford..but they dont have mic skills or are worthy


I mean as goofy as the gimmick is, it works in the low card. But I want new shit, not folk that were last relevant when I either 1 or not born.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Death Triangle holy shit my boy PAC leading a stable!!!!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I'll give them a pass since it's only the second. But this is one of the bottom tier episodesHe's on Dark where he belongs. Then have him backstage teaching a promo class. Seeing Jake Roberts run interference and try to recapture that feeling isn't interesting. Plus he sounded awful, not material wise, but old wise.
> 
> If they want managers why not make new ones. Or how about go with some that aren't in their damn 60s. They have 3 managers who haven't been relevant since the golden era. That's a little over kill.


Have him teach promos in the back like you said. Maybe have him work an angle with someone who could use the rub of having Jake Roberts. Maybe have Brodie Lee or Archer attack someone besides goddamn Cody who is doing the same fucking story over and over and over. Show some goddamn depth, shithead.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Theres Spears lol


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Bastardos Latinos


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Death Triangle?

What's with AEW and dark and death themes for stables?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> So is aew done with shawn spears? Seems like he hasnt been on in ages


I think he heard you heh.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

This match should be a fucking barnburner.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

God damn Brandi


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Although I'm in the camp that PAC should be a machine with no regard for human life, I'm still appreciative of The Best Friends looking strong against him in defeat.

And I guess his alliance with Penta and Fenix is indeed legit. Death Triangle sounds puroresu-esque, which is fine by me since it's a nice nod to PAC's success in Japan and the name just sounds badass in general./


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

"Death Triangle" is lame in English, has some flavor in Spanish I guess. I would have went with "Triad" rather than Triangle for one thing. Death Triad, or Triad of Death is a bit better...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wait wtf so dark order dark side coming and dark triangle?

I assume this is part of bigger story line

Dark dark dark.

We need groups called the light side light order lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Brandi was heel by night. Next day, when she woke up, she was face again.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Way to book, fellas! Colt Cabana, Chuck Taylor, QT fucking Marshall all in matches on your fallout show, and you headlined the non-Mox/Jericho segment with Jake fucking Roberts.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> "Death Triangle" is lame in English, has some flavor in Spanish I guess. I would have went with "Triad" rather than Triangle for one thing. Death Triad, or Triad of Death is a bit better...


Death triad would have been sick


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Shawn Spears already has the “perfect partner” in Peyton. What more does he want?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Whoanma said:


> Brandi was heel by night. When she woke up, she was face again.


??


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> You need over guys to get new guys over. What does age matter when it comes to a manager? He is not going to be in the ring. Having Jake around gives them a lot of credibility and you can tell he really wants to be there, not just for a paycheck.


As a viewer I don't give a fuck what he wants to do, good he's sober, I'm not into old Jake being a prominent figure on TV. 

As far as helping get new guys over, I'm going to say I doubt it. Odds are he either A overshadows his guy just like Tully and Spears, Bob Backland and Darren Young, or his guy becomes irrelevant when they split like Zeb Coulter and Hager. 

Can he have use for sure, but have it be behind the scenes. Hogan is a good promo, doesn't mean I want to see him managing Ricochet.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Brandi can have my apples


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Brandi was heel by night. Next day, when she woke up, she was face again.


She turned heel again for me when she let Cody get that tattoo.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This has no business lasting longer than 2-3 minutes.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> I think he heard you heh.


Ya that was weird lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> "Death Triangle" is lame in English, has some flavor in Spanish I guess. I would have went with "Triad" rather than Triangle for one thing. Death Triad, or Triad of Death is a bit better...


El Triángulo de la Muerte is a great name for a stable.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love Hager's music


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Death Triangle holy shit my boy PAC leading a stable!!!!!


I approve!!! Another cool faction, fuck it.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

All this posturing just makes these matches go longer.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hager has a legit theme


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

Using Jake as a mouthpiece for new talent will instantly make whomever it is more interesting than sticking them with some new manager noone has ever heard of 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I can not stand this guys ring gear. Ive never once found a wrestler in shorts style tights look good. AJ styles used to look like such an idiot in them and double j has always looked like an idiot in them


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

did QT Marshall get random hair plugs?


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Way too many stables bro this is insane lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> As a viewer I don't give a fuck what he wants to do, good he's sober, I'm not into old Jake being a prominent figure on TV.
> 
> As far as helping get new guys over, I'm going to say I doubt it. Odds are he either A overshadows his guy just like Tully and Spears, Bob Backland and Darren Young, or his guy becomes irrelevant when they split like Zeb Coulter and Hager.
> 
> Can he have use for sure, but have it be behind the scenes. Hogan is a good promo, doesn't mean I want to see him managing Ricochet.


I am not sure why you are so focused on his age. Did you hate Heenan as a manager or Blassie when they came back? Actual stars people have heard of give a lot of legitimacy to a new product.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

If AEW had some of the NXT talent, they would not have to give jobbers too much TV time.


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

bdon said:


> Way to book, fellas! Colt Cabana, Chuck Taylor, QT fucking Marshall all in matches on your fallout show, and you headlined the non-Mox/Jericho segment with Jake fucking Roberts.


You sound like you must have a miserable life 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jet_420 said:


> Death Triangle?
> 
> What's with AEW and dark and death themes for stables?


They're a goth/emo/dark agency i guess haha

BTW, is ARCHER going to interfere at the end tonight? Me thinks...he will attack Moxley


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Triad or even Trinity is better than Triangle. But I guess when you have a Pentagon included in the stable why not? 

Death Trinity or Death Triad. 

Does this mean Trios titles will be coming?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

QT Marshall getting offense on an undefeated MMA fighter. Goes over like a fart in an elevator.

Goddamn I’m pissed. Lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Would be nice J.R. to be supportive of Hager in spite of his heel status, considering he was the one that helped Big Hurt get into the biz in the first place due to personally recruiting him to the 'E.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

It's like they want the Librarians to be the only jobbers in AEW. Sometimes you need squashes fellas


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WolvesofBabylon said:


> Using Jake as a mouthpiece for new talent will instantly make whomever it is more interesting than sticking them with some new manager noone has ever heard of
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Because this worked so well for Shawn Spears. This old legend manager rarely ends up helping the talent long term.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Initial setting up for Blood and Guts match here?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Would be nice J.R. to be supportive of Hager in spite of his heel status, considering he was the one that helped Big Hurt get into the biz in the first place due to personally recruiting him to the 'E.


Not to mention the Sooner connection.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Theyre starting the build for Blood and Guts, I guess its gonna be Elite vs Inner Circle


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good brawl, this is your BLOOD N GUTS for WED folks


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Page is definitely the future.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> I am not sure why you are so focused on his age. Did you hate Heenan as a manager or Blassie when they came back? Actual stars people have heard of give a lot of legitimacy to a new product.


Because I'm over seeing old wrestlers from my generation let alone folk from before that. When's the last time pairing with an old legend actually worked long term?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Page literally being the "Hold My Beer" meme come to life will never get old.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I would like to see you one stable in aew that all look like they belong in the group and it's not a random group.

Thats what was good about stables im the 90s in wcw and wwf.

What is this some political correct nonsense


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Drinking from some random fans drink is pretty fucking gross. lmfao


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I wouldn't be drinking anything from the crowd with the coronavirus going around.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy Hangman is OVER


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Page is so good lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The hangman is one of the most over guy in AEW. 

Thats what happens when you got cowboy shit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hangman.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL to hand man taking everyone's unfinished drinks to the back and not drinking them well they go to waste


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> I would like to see you one stable in aew that all look like they belong in the group and it's not a random group.
> 
> Thats what was good about stables im the 90s in wcw and wwf.
> 
> *What is this some political correct nonsense*


I don't know about that, just more lazy than anything.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! 
Adam Page has reached another level in just 3 months!


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

I fear that the Trios will take away from the tag titles. They should focus on another singles title before building all of these groups and factions for a Trios. Unless they mainly focus on tag and trios with singles mostly being World title contenders and whatever story Cody wants for himself. I don't know, it feels weird.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hangman saving the day while taking his damn drunken time. Dude is a legend!


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Derek30 said:


> Holy Hangman is OVER


He is closer to main event level, that Jericho vs. Page was too early.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> They're a goth/emo/dark agency i guess haha
> 
> BTW, is ARCHER going to interfere at the end tonight? Me thinks...he will attack Moxley


With what Jericho said tonight, I can seriously see that happening setting up the match between Moxley/Archer next week.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Nick isn’t there. Maybe his wife is having their baby?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Nick likely missing because wife due to give birth.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cowboy is such a fucking star. I love this guy. 

Do NOT turn this guy heel.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Triad or even Trinity is better than Triangle. But I guess when you have a Pentagon included in the stable why not?
> 
> Death Trinity or Death Triad.
> 
> Does this mean Trios titles will be coming?


Triad does sound better, but I'm definitely keen on the name as it is, though.

And trios tag titles would be on par with the WWE and TNA's takes on women's tag titles: a joke that went way too far for way too long. Having them hold the tag titles under the Freebird Rule is perfectly reasonable, especially since New Day revitalized the concept during their reigns.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Page leaving Omega and the Bucks in the dust. He's legitimately getting over


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Because I'm over seeing old wrestlers from my generation let alone folk from before that. When's the last time pairing with an old legend actually worked long term?


Hey better they are managers than...headlining one of the company's biggest shows of the year right? haha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Because I'm over seeing old wrestlers from my generation let alone folk from before that. When's the last time pairing with an old legend actually worked long term?


I get your point for bringing back old guys for matches like Goldberg, but I have zero problem for legends being managers. I love it. As for older managers that have worked, Heyman, Heenan, Blassie, Flair. Tully has not been effective in AEW yet and honestly neither has Arn because they are paired with the wrong people. This could work and I am really excited Jake is here.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh no Cody put himself in a match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Next weeks looks good!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Drinking from some random fans drink is pretty fucking gross. lmfao


Page going to get coronavirus


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF promo, good!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I think page needs to be the next champion


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Why do they insist on involving Marko fucking Stunt in every JE match!?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Page going to get coronavirus


haha i actually thought of that..

MJF wants Moxley!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bloody Warpath said:


> I fear that the Trios will take away from the tag titles. They should focus on another singles title before building all of these groups and factions for a Trios. Unless they mainly focus on tag and trios with singles mostly being World title contenders and whatever story Cody wants for himself. I don't know, it feels weird.


Cody is still bitter about being a permanent midcarder in WWE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> I would like to see you one stable in aew that all look like they belong in the group and it's not a random group.


Butcher, Blade and Bunny look very cohesive, not gonna lie.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> Cowboy is such a fucking star. I love this guy.
> 
> Do NOT turn this guy heel.


It wouldn't work lol the guy is not getting booed unless he attacks Moxley. I think the Bucks or Omega will be turning instead.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

hahaha THAT PROMO from MJF was fucking EPIC 10/10!!!!!!!!


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Pure gold from MJF.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Page going to get coronavirus


Yeah, probably should stop with this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF mentioning the neck tattoo. So good.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

AEW is in great shape in the future with Hangman and MJF, that's for fucking sure. 

These guys are special.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Imagine mjf vs page for the world championship.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It wouldn't work lol the guy is not getting booed unless he attacks Moxley. I think the Bucks or Omega will be turning instead.


I think him being a tweener is good for business.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Butcher, Blade and Bunny look very cohesive, not gonna lie.


That's a tag team and their valet, not a stable.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Imagine mjf vs page for the world championship.


That would be the next way to go..if MJF beats Moxley...get Page over more by then and you got some good shit!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And in true blue dickhead form, MAXWELL ripped on the neck tat as the coup de grace on yet another solid promo.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It wouldn't work lol the guy is not getting booed unless he attacks Moxley. I think the Bucks or Omega will be turning instead.


Like I said turn the bucks heel, but slow burn the heel turn for Omega.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Hey better they are managers than...headlining one of the company's biggest shows of the year right? haha


Yeah that's dumb as well, stop deflecting. 



Lheurch said:


> I get your point for bringing back old guys for matches like Goldberg, but I have zero problem for legends being managers. I love it. As for older managers that have worked, Heyman, Heenan, Blassie, Flair. Tully has not been effective in AEW yet and honestly neither has Arn because they are paired with the wrong people. This could work and I am really excited Jake is here.


Heenan and Blassie worked decades ago. Heyman was hardly what you'd call an old legend when he started managing Brock. Flair worked with his daughter, but he failed with Miz, Carlito, and AJ Styles. 

There's more failures of this type of pairing than successes when it comes to recent history.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Are everybody going to die today?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Did Cody and Dustin feud with Wyatt Family? I have to believe they did. Is Jake a stand in for Bray basically with Brodie Lee coming after Cody still?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> That would be the next way to go..if MJF beats Moxley...get Page over more by then and you got some good shit!!!!


That's a year and a half away at least. But down the road it will be special.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Hey better they are managers than...headlining one of the company's biggest shows of the year right? haha


Lol right, no problem with them coming back for these mini managerial roles. The problem is when they come back and bury young talent.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

El Hammerstone said:


> That's a tag team and their valet, not a stable.


In that case, Best Friends would be my pick by virtue of each of them looking physically average, yet nevertheless remaining steadfastly loyal to each other in the most endearingly corny way possible.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

They a book a few too many chaotic or multi person post match brawls for my liking. They feel very contrived rather than an organic development. Could at least have some security get involved.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> AEW is in great shape in the future with Hangman and MJF, that's for fucking sure.
> 
> These guys are special.


Darby Allin and Sammy Guevara could get there as well.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> Imagine mjf vs page for the world championship.


The crowd reaction on the babyface and heel end would be too much for the wrestling business.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Imagine mjf vs page for the world championship.


Will be dope when they finally get to that point. Hell should be great promos and a great package giving how polar opposite they are as characters. MJF mocking Page for his rural upbringing is money.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Darby Allin and Sammy Guevara could get there as well.


Ya darby is pretty close to those 2.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Archer debut to end the show?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Heenan and Blassie worked decades ago. Heyman was hardly what you'd call an old legend when he started managing Brock. Flair worked with his daughter, but he failed with Miz, Carlito, and AJ Styles.
> 
> There's more failures of this type of pairing than successes when it comes to recent history.


Heyman was a manager in the 80's so yeah I would call him an old legend when he started managing Brock. Flair was good in Evolution though of course he worked matches too. Nothing is guaranteed to work...but this is Jake, one of the best promos ever. I want more.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Derek30 said:


> Archer debut to end the show?


Definitely obvious now isnt it lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I wonder if jake was meaning to say the dark order but said dark side.

Dark side sounds way better


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235393031542468610


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Heyman was a manager in the 80's so yeah I would call him an old legend when he started managing Brock. Flair was good in Evolution though of course he worked matches too. Nothing is guaranteed to work...but this is Jake, one of the best promos ever. I want more.


Yep. Hes fucking epic when he speaks and talks shit as a heel. Good move by AEW


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

My boy Darby


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Darby is going to have a good career here ..he has that Jeff hardy feel


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Did Cody and Dustin feud with Wyatt Family? I have to believe they did. Is Jake a stand in for Bray basically with Brodie Lee coming after Cody still?


Yes, and it was a damn good tag match too.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Blue light on fans can burn in hell


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Darby is going to have a good career here ..he has that Jeff hardy feel



Except darby understands story telling much deeper than jeff. The guy went to film school and creates films to so he gets it


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Darby is going to have a good career here ..he has that Jeff hardy feel


Only needs better tights.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn Mox taking a beating


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Those sneaky bastards!!! Lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW does such a good job at utilizing the entire arena .


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BRAWL...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So is Darby not gonna help him out or what!?????


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Darby is just gonna stay there not do shit? lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, about that Fozzy tour...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darby is okay i just dislike the panty hose.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jericho really going to take 60 days off or is that a canard knowing the fans would think it's a foregone conclusion with such a stip?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Funny a fan art of the inner circle is now their tshirt and much better logo than the first crap aew made


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I like Darby but he really needs a new outfit.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho really going to take 60 days off or is that a canard knowing the fans would think it's a foregone conclusion with such a stip?


He has a band tour for a month so yes


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Did _I _miss the Lance Archer's signature?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

God damn, Omega and Captain Falcon would've been proud of that knee strike that Sammy landed on Darby.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SO Archer debuts as a heel i guess. Makes sense.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Darby, MJF and Page are simply cool.

I wish Velveteen Dream could get the hell out of WWE before they destroy his career on the main roster.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Heh, Vince crying poster. Vince is crying all the way to the bank.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol at the Vinces face fan sign


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A lot of time left on the show...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jericho's tights are so good


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> A lot of time left on the show...


Thats enough time for every dark side to come out


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DaSlacker said:


> Darby, MJF and Page are simply cool.
> 
> I wish Velveteen Dream could get the hell out of WWE before they destroy his career on the main roster.


He needs to take Kieth Lee with him


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Young bucks should take notes from darby on how to fucking sell


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> He needs to take Kieth Lee with him


I'm down for some Austin Theory myself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Heyman was a manager in the 80's so yeah I would call him an old legend when he started managing Brock. Flair was good in Evolution though of course he worked matches too. Nothing is guaranteed to work...but this is Jake, one of the best promos ever. I want more.


Outside of this discussion no you wouldn't lol Dude was 37 and only 15 years in.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Young bucks should take notes from darby on how to fucking sell


I wish they would listen to any of the vets they have around the company too.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bring on Lance!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darby sells good.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Darby is selling his hand even well in a suplex. Come on young bucks, watch


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lance to attack poor little Darby i guess.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WHAT happened to Earl Hebner? LMFAO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Outside of this discussion no you wouldn't lol Dude was 37 and only 15 years in.


It is all relative, sure. But I still do not understand how someone's age is relevant as a manager. A name people have actually heard of is usually a good thing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck you Sammy chants wow lol


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

JR keeps pressing that the winner of a match makes more money. I always wondered why that kind of kayfabe incentive wasn't used more.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good on Colorado for making TNT's censors finally blush.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

7 min left, wow


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Good on Colorado for making TNT's censors finally blush.


That or the F Bomb lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love Darbys cannonball suicide dives


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

MrThortan said:


> JR keeps pressing that the winner of a match makes more money. I always wondered why that kind of kayfabe incentive wasn't used more.


Nobody buys that anymore.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

4 min left!


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Cannot stress enough how much I love Darby man


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho a little slow to break that up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darby is Dead


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> He has a band tour for a month so yes


The tour is April-May, off June then back July-August


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy Shit, Darby is killing it by himself


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no Lance Archer? lol. Maybe he will be on DARK


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Good ending, good night you dirt bags!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Love how Darby's W-L record is extremely middling, yet he's a house of fire whenever he shows up and is one of the biggest reasons why a mid-card title would be a great addition to AEW.

Mikey Whipwreck would be proud of such a kickass underdog.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mid air Judas Effect that was pretty cool


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

1 minute left


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Good to see the Inner Circle assert their dominance


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Same Ambrose overacting lol. Lol smart for the shield bomb


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no Archer, No Brodie, No Hardy lol.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Strength in numbers. Good show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Guess Jericho not going on vacation.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Uh where was Lance Archer?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Middle fingers??? this is gold


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Where the hell was Lance Archer?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MrThortan said:


> Good to see the Inner Circle assert their dominance


Yep least they won.


PavelGaborik said:


> Uh where was Lance Archer?


Probably Debut on Dark! LMFAO


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Uh where was Lance Archer?


We don't actually get debuts, just relentless teases that seemingly never actually amount to anything.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MOX getting hit with a triple powerbomb of all things:


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Not a bad show. Looked like one on paper but they came out swinging pretty well.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> MOX getting hit with a triple powerbomb of all things:


Yeah them basically doing The Shield's move was great.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Was expecting a lackluster episode, but it actually turned out to be pretty good. Inner Circle looks more ruthless than they've looked recently.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MrThortan said:


> JR keeps pressing that the winner of a match makes more money. I always wondered why that kind of kayfabe incentive wasn't used more.




Monsoon/Ventura used to mention it frequently back in the 80s but it's very outdated. Because everyone nowadays knows they are under contract and there are no figures that even tells you how much the winner/loser gets in a match like you would see in boxing/MMA. It's literally a waste of commentary.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

That was a lot of fun. I even enjoyed the jobber matches.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Definitely turned out to be a much better episode than it looked on paper!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

And hereeeeee weeeee gooooooo

AEW brought wrestling back when NXT was doing the same flippy, 7 finishers, kicking out of everything wrestling for years now? Ok... And Ambrose is back!
SCU and Colt Cabana? Have all of my most boring dreams come true?
Big Swole is still neither big, nor swole
The fuck was that?
Why is Britt being overly nice to Schiavone?
THE TATTOO IS PERMANENT OH MY FUCKING GOD
Another debutante feuding with Cody. Wow
That was a good promo though
"We should mention, nobody is here tonight. Feel free to switch over to the other channel"
Chuck can't even take a hurricanrana. Fucking get rid of this dead weight AEW
This stable doesn't make sense. Unless it's a "We were promised better" stable
Another shit match that nobody cares about
Hangman with the save is fine with me
Not sure which gap is bigger, the covered crowd section at an AEW Dynamite show or QT Marshall's bald spot
MJF stealing our nicknames for their wrestlers
#FuckDarbyAllin
20 minutes to beat Darby with five guys? What the fuck..
And no debut to finish
Overall that was definitely one of the better episodes of AEW Dark I have watched


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jericho knew folks would know about his tour and figured he'd lose to write himself off. How many tour dates are on Wednesday Nights?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Great start. Decent finish.

Boring as all hell in the middle.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Really enjoyed that but you can't advertise someone and then they don't appear ?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Probably Debut on Dark! LMFAO


You mean he will probably debut in the dark, like everyone else has


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Loved the show!

Who do you think will be a bigger star: Darby or Sammy?

I think both have so much potential.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> And hereeeeee weeeee gooooooo
> 
> AEW brought wrestling back when NXT was doing the same flippy, 7 finishers, kicking out of everything wrestling for years now? Ok... And Ambrose is back!
> SCU and Colt Cabana? Have all of my most boring dreams come true?
> ...


This 2 hour show has me pissed the fuck off tonight, man. Goddamn.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Archer not there makes me believe an audible was called and Jake was used in the Cody segment. Jake was referencing Archer when he talked about his client.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I gotta say that it's weird that Jericho has a regular back elbow that he does every match and also The Judas Effect which is a back elbow as a finish. I guess when you're Chris Jericho, you can get any move over LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah them basically doing The Shield's move was great.


Yeah I thought that was pretty sweet for them to give him the shield powerbomb LOL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I gotta say that it's weird that Jericho has a regular back elbow that he does every match and also The Judas Effect which is a back elbow as a finish. I guess when you're Chris Jericho, you can get any move over LOL


Yeah...I have never been a fan of that as a finisher. Almost as silly as the Attitude Adjustment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Archer not there makes me believe an audible was called and Jake was used in the Cody segment. Jake was referencing Archer when he talked about his client.


I think this makes sense and I think they probably regret announcing it early and he was going to debut


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

Better episode than I expected based on the card.

I dig the Spanish stable name for PAC and Lucha Bros, they have all been fairly directionless for a while. Can at least expect a great match with those 3 in the ring every week.

Jake the Snake killed it. MJF got promo/segment time so that's always a win, plus he wants the title which is the next best step for him. Elite/Inner Circle feud rekindled slightly.

Excited to see where they go with this next week, multiple factions, debuts coming. Momentum rolls on.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jazminator said:


> Loved the show!
> 
> Who do you think will be a bigger star: Darby or Sammy?
> 
> I think both have so much potential.


Darby by far, I don't see anything special in Sammy at all. I think folk are letting him paling with Jericho cloud their judgement.


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

AEW_19 said:


> Really enjoyed that but you can't advertise someone and then they don't appear ?


I remember last week AEW tweeted that he would debut this week but they deleted it. I wonder how long they left it up for?

I'm with DetroitRiverPhx on this I think there was definitely an audible called, if he happens to be a client for Jake the Snake, that leaves Mox free for MJF maybe? Not sure.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

My thoughts on this episode

Mix and Jericho promo was good but not great. They can do better. Jericho was better than Mox who came across kind of cheesy actually. 

Dark order and SCU is just boring. Didn't do anything for me

Big swole is ok, doesn't move the needle. This division is still pretty bad

Jake Roberts cut a really good promo. Cody was decent too. Tattoo looks terrible lol

Good MJF promo

I love PAC and Lucha Bros but do they really need another stable?

Dustin Rhodes and I forget his name does nothing for me.

Main event was good. They made the inner circle look strong. Something about Darby I just like except his dumb looking ring attire. 

Ok episode. I'll give it a 5/10


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Potential Trio's - 
Omega/Bucks
Death Triangle
Inner Circle
Jurassic Express
Best Friends/OC
Exalted One/Uno/Grayson
SCU
Stronghearts
MJF and BBw/B

If not titles, enough for a tournament there.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A solid show overall.

Like I thought going in, none of the matches grabbed me besides the main event. But the stuff in between the matches kept me interested.

The opening promo was fun, thought it got a little long in the tooth after awhile.

SCU vs. Dark Order was a fun tag match overall. But man having the past his prime comedy wrestler beat your heel stable does nothing to help get them over. They are banking everything on this Exalted One character. Good luck with that. It also makes me laugh that Silver and Reynolds joined DO to stop losing but still haven’t won a match since.

Swole vs. Leva was a showcase for Swole and that’s all it needed to be. Thank you.

Woo, I really liked this promo from Jake the Snake. After all these years he’s still got it. Every word he spoke felt so raw and emotional. And who’s his client? Brodie? Archer? Not sure, but I’m really interested to find out.

PAC vs. Chucky T as a match didn’t really interest me but the aftermath did. PAC teaming with Pentagon and Fenix? Sure, why not. Penta and Fenix needed something to sink their teeth into, and this could be it.

Hager vs. QT was another match that again, I didn’t really care for. But the aftermath made me care. Really seems like they’re reigniting Elite vs. Inner Circle for Wargames which I’m all for. And I love Hangman coming into save The Elite but still flip off Matt on the way out.

The main event was a great showcase for Darby to show off his fighting spirit going essentially 1 on 5. He gained something even in losing. And the attacks on Mox at least for now keep IC relevant with Jericho losing the title.

So again, solid show overall.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Also, tonight's show basically guarantees that Moxley will lead a team against the IC in the Blood & Guts match. There's no way IC will be involved without Moxley being on the opposing team after tonight. I could see Darby, Cody, and Dustin being involved, too.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> And hereeeeee weeeee gooooooo
> 
> AEW brought wrestling back when NXT was doing the same flippy, 7 finishers, kicking out of everything wrestling for years now? Ok... And Ambrose is back!
> SCU and Colt Cabana? Have all of my most boring dreams come true?
> ...


We must keep in mind that the troll above thought WWE RAW was a great show the other night. 

It had one solid segment in three hours. The next best segment involved a large fake spider being a big reveal.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Decent show tonight but definitely on the weaker end of what they have put out. MJF's promo was scathing, Cody/Jake the Snake's promo was also good. Moxley had a decent promo as well, but it felt too much like a WWE promo to me. Crowd was hot for it though which is all that matters. 

Didn't really like any of the matches tonight except for the main event. Darby Allin is a fuckin star. Great Shield power bomb on Mox to close the show too. Best part of the night for me was the formation of the Death Triangle. PAC leading a stable is the right move, especially with the Lucha Bros who are a legit tag team. I love it. 

Every AEW show can't be a barn burner, so what they gave us tonight suffices. We literally just got a WM main event match in PAC vs Omega last week so it's all good. Wasn't off the wall great, but wasn't a waste of a show either. Things happened to advance storylines and new stables were formed. They also started the build to Blood and Guts.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> We must keep in mind that the troll above thought WWE RAW was a great show the other night.
> 
> It had one solid segment in three hours. The next best segment involved a large fake spider being a big reveal.


Oh no, please never mention the spider again. But I would have put the odds of him revealing it to No Way Jose at 100% knowing Vince.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I gotta say that it's weird that Jericho has a regular back elbow that he does every match and also The Judas Effect which is a back elbow as a finish. I guess when you're Chris Jericho, you can get any move over LOL


Honestly, using a discus to proceed the back elbow would at least make it stand out and come off as a someone believable finisher. Infinitely prefer the Lion Tamer and Codebreaker in comparison. :\


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Honestly, using a discus to proceed the back elbow would at least make it stand out and come off as a someone believable finisher. Infinitely prefer the Lion Tamer and Codebreaker in comparison. :\


At least he could stop doing the regular elbow LOL


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Not as good as the last couple of weeks but I thought that was a pretty decent show.

1. Great Promo by MJF.

2. Great Promo by Jake the snake.

3. Good opening segment by Mox and Jerricho.

4. PAC/Chuck was decent enough. PAC leading his own stable with the Lucha bros, I can get behind that.

5. Hager match wasn't great but the aftermath sets the seeds for Elite/IC for blood and guts. Page is over as fuck and the future top guy of the company.

6. Solid main event and Allin looked like a bad ass. IC looked dominant.

The negatives were no Archer like advertised and no exalted one reveal.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> We must keep in mind that the troll above thought WWE RAW was a great show the other night.
> 
> It had one solid segment in three hours. The next best segment involved a large fake spider being a big reveal.


I explained the context in which I found Raw enjoyable (Being on in the background and only watching the parts I thought I'd enjoy) but of course, that doesn't suit your "EVERYONE WHO DISGAREES IS A TROLL" agenda, does it? 

Jesus Christ, the only way you guys would ever agree with anyone saying anything negative about this show is if they tagged a picture of themselves felating The Elite after their comments. But it would be impossible for anyone to get a turn on their cocks as you guys haven't taken them out of your mouth for months now. That show was fucking terrible.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEWMoxley said:


> Also, tonight's show basically guarantees that Moxley will lead a team against the IC in the Blood & Guts match. There's no way IC will be involved without Moxley being on the opposing team after tonight. I could see Darby, Cody, and Dustin being involved, too.


War Games is 5 vs 5 right? I think they need to make it 6 vs 6. They were pushing that it would have different rules so we'll see. I'm thinking Moxley, Cody, Darby, Page, Matt Jackson & Dusty Rhodes vs Jericho, Sammy, Hager, Santana, Ortiz & MJF.

Page and Matt advance their storyline animosity, Darby and Sammy end their feud. Mox gets revenge on Inner Circle. Cody gets revenge on MJF and Inner Circle while being screwed by Jake the Snakes client. Dusty and Hager settle their feud. Maybe have Omega and Nick jump interfere if things get too bloody for their tag team partners. 

But do you leave Omega and Nick Jackson out? How does that work with their storyline? This is gonna be a tricky one to book.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> I explained the context in which I found Raw enjoyable (Being on in the background and only watching the parts I thought I'd enjoy) but of course, that doesn't suit your "EVERYONE WHO DISGAREES IS A TROLL" agenda, does it?
> 
> Jesus Christ, the only way you guys would ever agree with anyone saying anything negative about this show is if they tagged a picture of themselves felating The Elite after their comments. But it would be impossible for anyone to get a turn on their cocks as you guys haven't taken them out of your mouth for months now. That show was fucking terrible.


Some people on here are way too black and white. You have to be able to criticize the stupid stuff. I probably liked tonight's show more than you and that is OK. The fact that we only saw one Buck and only for about 18 seconds instantly gives it a few stars.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> I explained the context in which I found Raw enjoyable (Being on in the background and only watching the parts I thought I'd enjoy) but of course, that doesn't suit your "EVERYONE WHO DISGAREES IS A TROLL" agenda, does it?
> 
> Jesus Christ, the only way you guys would ever agree with anyone saying anything negative about this show is if they tagged a picture of themselves felating The Elite after their comments. But it would be impossible for anyone to get a turn on their cocks as you guys haven't taken them out of your mouth for months now. That show was fucking terrible.


You didn't respond to my comment actually. You prefer a glorified children's show as opposed to a more adult catered show. That's fine. You can stick to a bunch of 40 year olds throwing pancakes to the audience and scaring people with fake, robotic spiders and I'll enjoy what I enjoy.

Speaking of cocks in someone's mouth, you likely have some powder on your chin from a certain senile old man who you deepthroat every Monday and Friday regardless of how abysmal his product is.

This show wasn't great by Dynamite standards, but it was solid. Significantly better than watching Vince burying one of his best young talents (Black) in an attempt to set up a feud between two middle aged men and have a blatantly fake robotic spider lead the way.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I missed most of Dynamite this week due to an important phone call that went a little long. I'll have to go back and watch it. I missed Jake! 

I did catch the main event and that stuff was really good.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> I explained the context in which I found Raw enjoyable (Being on in the background and only watching the parts I thought I'd enjoy) but of course, that doesn't suit your "EVERYONE WHO DISGAREES IS A TROLL" agenda, does it?
> 
> Jesus Christ, the only way you guys would ever agree with anyone saying anything negative about this show is if they tagged a picture of themselves felating The Elite after their comments. But it would be impossible for anyone to get a turn on their cocks as you guys haven't taken them out of your mouth for months now. That show was fucking terrible.


Goddamn right it was terrible.

Moxley again breaking character, even more this time, by playing to the crowd on his entrance along with some stupid ultimate babyface promo pandering to the crowd. Way to bury the real ultimate babyfaces, Kevin Nash.

SCU and goddamn Colt Cabana vs Dark Order. Ok, let’s see if they will reveal the Exalted One to save this segment. Nope? And Cabana with the pinfall after some stupid fucking smiles in the match? Way to bury Dark Order even further. Maybe you can totally kill them and keep them off the show entirely next time.

Cody promo time. Hmmmm, where is he going with this? Ohhh naturally! He’s going for another hot-shotted feud with either Archer or Brodie Lee. I forgot the ppv was Saturday, why would Cody date continue focusing on MJF. Gotta take any new developing storyline for yourself, eh? He will now be referred to as “Hot-Shot” from this moment forward. What a fuck, man.

Pac and Chuck Taylor time. Naturally Pac doesn’t just destroy this fucking geek who, like Cabana, is busy smiling around in the ring when he does a cool move. What the fuck is the reasoning for that? At least they have something for Pac, but goddamn, how lazy is the story-telling that you just randomly throw Pac and Lucha Bros together to form a trio?

Hager vs QT Marshall: fully expecting this to NOT be a squash. What do you know, QT getting in lots of offense. Hager back and wins. Here comes Elite vs IC shenanigans, which naturally requires Cody as well, and here comes Matt Jackson. Matt Jackson punches and kicks do nothing to Hager not 2 mins after QT fucking Marshall had him staggered. Goddamn the stupidity.

Main Event and Moxley laid out. Will no doubt make his return to the entrance. Darby being made to look like a stud even with an L. Mox return and threw the table. Enjoyable final 20 minutes.

Blah, blah, blah. 

It’s ok to have average shows between PPVs when it takes 12 weeks. It is NOT fucking ok to have a BAD show when it is the fucking FALLOUT show to such a hot fucking PPV. Goddamn!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Did they mention Lance Archer at all tonight? I know they hyped him last week.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I liked the episode. Not the best Dynamite I've seen, but part of that is on me (and I guess us collectively in the IWC), expecting Matt Hardy, Luke Harper or Lance Archer to show up. On its own merits, disregarding internet gossip, it was a good two hour episode of wrestling. Even on their worst day, Dynamite kicks the shit out of what Smackdown have been doing lately.

-The opening segment was good, at least what I saw of it. FITE was shitting itself on Chrome so I ended up having to switch to Microsoft Edge (ugh). Liked the hook of Jericho leaving for 30/60 days, as much as I would miss the former "Le Champion" it was a believable hook given that Jericho has a Fozzy tour coming up. Crowd seemed way behind Moxley as champ too which is a major positive.

-Colt/SCU vs. Dark Order was fine, nice to see Cabana as a fully-fledged AEW roster member, much like Daniels and Kaz, a veteran of the indy scene that deserves some primetime recognition. Again, disappointed that there was no reveal for the Exalted One, but that's on me. Also, credit to AEW for making me care when I didn't really give a shit about the Dark Order two months ago.

-I don't get Big Swole. One thing I agree with Cult03 on, she is neither big nor swole. I think Excalibur tried to say she has a "swole mentality" or something? Fuck outta here.

-Cody/Jake the Snake segment was class. Loved the grizzled vet Roberts telling Cody to stop being a whiny bitch. He's still got those promo chops. And his "client" is a good hook... maybe Archer?

-Good to see Pac racking up those victories. Chuck Taylor is incredibly average. The idea of Pac being a mouthpiece for the Lucha Bros is fine, and Death Triangle is a decent name for the group, but do we really need THIS many factions in AEW?

-The Hager vs. QT Marshall match was good only in pimping JR's book, which has to be a must-read for any wrestling fan, regardless of what you think of his commentary these days. Jake Hager is still thoroughly unimpressive.

-Hangman Page, on the other end of the scale, is quickly becoming the most interesting man in AEW.

-MJF promo was fire, also the sky is blue. Taking a shot at the neck tattoo at least means Cody's aware of the criticism surrounding it. You know, laser removal is a real option for tattoos nowadays.

-Main event was brilliant, I don't get how you can hate Darby Allin, unless you're a full on size mark. Darby may be small, but he's far more believable than Marco Stunt, as this complete and utter nutcase that hurls himself at his opponents. Surprising finish in that it wasn't Jericho's send-off, also, a cool way to hit the Judas Effect.

-Post-match angle was good, and I marked for the group middle finger by the Inner Circle. My only fear was having Hager do the powerbomb rather than Jericho. Hopefully, he was doing it simply as the big man of the group, his first two matches in AEW have proved my fears about old Jackie Swagger being a featured performer right... actually, even worse than I thought originally. I was worried about Hager being a charisma vacuum, figured at least he is a great athlete and good in the ring... but he seems to have lost that with age or something, his cardio is near-Goldberg levels in there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> I explained the context in which I found Raw enjoyable (Being on in the background and only watching the parts I thought I'd enjoy) but of course, that doesn't suit your "EVERYONE WHO DISGAREES IS A TROLL" agenda, does it?
> 
> Jesus Christ, the only way you guys would ever agree with anyone saying anything negative about this show is if they tagged a picture of themselves felating The Elite after their comments. But it would be impossible for anyone to get a turn on their cocks as you guys haven't taken them out of your mouth for months now. That show was fucking terrible.


The thing is that you're ACTUALLY being a troll. It doesn't have to be an agenda. There's no agenda. AEW fans are just former WWE fans enjoying a different wrestling show. IDGAF what you think about the show and I'm sure no one else does. You hate AEW and its obvious. You love to shit on the show because it's different and goes against the norm of WWE. You think it makes you feel like a rebel to shit on something that isn't what you're used to and something that other people are praising. "AEW is the hot topic so let's tear them down!". AEW is beneath you and WWE isn't because they're the big machine right? Every week you go on this whole bullet point tangent about everything you hated about the show. Shitting on every possible thing you can shit on. Then you go in the RAW thread and praise Vince's garbage. You can't justify anything that WWE puts on as good television.

You can't say that tonights show was a "fuckin terrible show" but say that RAW or SD wasn't. Orton cut one great promo and you deemed it a good show. But you didn't spend 3 hours of your time listing everything that WWE did wrong, because you're so brainwashed by their filth that you think that they are putting out good content. And it makes you feel high and mighty to the lowly AEW fan. You don't have to like AEW, but what you do is obnoxious to people who are just enjoying an alternative. None of your criticisms come from a place of constructive criticism or honest negativity towards something you don't like. Those types of criticisms are logical and are welcomed by most people. You're just shitting on the show because you think its the cool thing to do. I don't read the ratings threads but I'm assuming you're probably in there too every chance you get right? Don't even bother responding because you're not getting another response from me. Shitting on AEW and not WWE doesn't make you a higher caliber wrestling fan than anyone else. And its quite pathetic. So fuck off.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well it didn't take long for MJF to insult Cody for his neck tattoo. That was gold.

Jake the Snake randomly walking out and dishing it on Cody was gold too. The way that he just tossed the mic. behind him as he was leaving the ring was so smooth.

Hangman Page once again saving the day! I laughed at him taking his time, saving the beer, then attacking when their backs were turned. That was so smart.

Big Swole vs. Leva Bates was at least a short match.

Death Triangle, I like it. Makes sense to group Lucha bros with someone like PAC. Lucha Bros haven't been used much lately and needed some sort of direction.

Disappointed that we didn't get any progress in the exalted one tease. I had no interest in that SCU and Cabana vs. Dark Order match.

Darby Allin, I like his entrance music. Plus the crowd chanting "Darby" along with it really felt so motivating. 

Clearly the ending of the show with Inner Circle standing tall is to build for Moxleys group to face them at Blood and Guts.

Decent show.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

So, we've got the Inner Circle and now the Death Triangle, two evil shapes; will MJF, Wardlow, and BBB start calling themselves the Doom Square?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> So, we've got the Inner Circle and now the Death Triangle, two evil shapes; will MJF, Wardlow, and BBB start calling themselves the Doom Square?


Every faction must be dark or geometrically based.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Every faction must be dark or geometrically based.


They are doing a lot of dark angles and names lol, I dont think PAC and the Lucha Bros will come off as "dark" per say though, maybe just brutal AF, which is what I want from PAC. This will make him the top heel on AEW hopefully.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Every faction must be dark or geometrically based.


We are The Ebony Decahedron and we are taking over Dynamite!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They are doing a lot of dark angles and names lol, I dont think PAC and the Lucha Bros will come off as "dark" per say though, maybe just brutal AF, which is what I want from PAC. This will make him the top heel on AEW hopefully.


Yeah, I am definitely on board with PAC just beating dudes. He needs to be the monster heel who backs up what he says in matches, no chickening out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> We are The Ebony Decahedron and we are taking over Dynamite!!!


They can form an alliance with the Onyx Septagon to create the all powerful Black Hole Heptadecagon.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

That was one hell of an excellent show. That’s all I got for now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, I am definitely on board with PAC just beating dudes. He needs to be the monster heel who backs up what he says in matches, no chickening out.


The chickenshit heel role has been so played out in WWE. Every heel its always the same thing. MJF is a chickenshit but it seems like he's the only one playing that role in AEW. And he plays it as it should be played. PAC playing a heel that talks shit and backs it up is a breath of fresh air. If they turn Omega or the Young Bucks I am sure they won't be playing chickenshits either. Enough of that type of heel booking.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I cannot complain about a show featuring Jake the Snake Roberts. So many guys from that era are not with us anymore. The ones that are have been appearing in comedy sketches or cheap cameos since Raw Homecoming 2005. Now that is how you use a legend. Not an old part time guy burying talent but as integral part of a story.

A little surprised he wasn't the Dark Order leade in a play on the rumour he was Taker's Higher Power.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The chickenshit heel role has been so played out in WWE. Every heel its always the same thing. MJF is a chickenshit but it seems like he's the only one playing that role in AEW. And he plays it as it should be played. PAC playing a heel that talks shit and backs it up is a breath of fresh air. If they turn Omega or the Young Bucks I am sure they won't be playing chickenshits either. Enough of that.


There is a role for the chicken heel, like you mentioned MJF is it. The smart guy who has a badass bodyguard. Makes a lot of sense. PAC is his own bodyguard but now he has his gang with the Lucha Bros. He just beats people and I like it. I do disagree that the Bucks would not be chicken. They need to turn heel but it is not like they are fully grown adults so they are not going to realistically stand up to actual men. They need to cheat to win, which is what they do in every match they have. They always double team and ignore tag rules.


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

I enjoyed the show. Not the best Dynamite, but surprisingly good considering the card announced beforehand.

Some random thoughts:
*They did a good job making the crowd look larger than it was.
*Mox is a star, I don't have a problem with him pandering to the fans. Since they already love him it doesn't feel forced.
*Inner circle are an awesome faction. Jericho has elevated each and every member of that group.
*Jericho is a legend, love the way he says "ass".
*Not introducing the exalted one was a waste, lured me into watching that crap.
*The Women's division is utter trash, they'd be far better off scrapping it. There really is nothing to offer.
*Pac is a savage. I like the fact that he's joined the Lucha Bros to form a new stable. Both were rather directionless and the more stables the better IMO.
*Cody and MJF promos were good. Glad they've added more promos compared to the initial episodes.
*The Elite vs Inner Circle at War Games is going to be awesome.
*Hangman is awesome, but should stop drinking out of fan's cups. Pretty unhygienic.
*Main Event was fun, they've booked Inner Circle strong and that's the right way to go.
*Hager should keep his submission on the ground, looks far more brutal and realistic.
*No exalted one or Lance Archer is a bummer, but good show nonetheless.

I'll give the show an 8/10


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So many guys walking around without storylines and directionless, just providing filler matches. Why must every new storyline be for Cody? What issue does Jake the Snake fucking Roberts have with Cody? It’s more random stupidity like the BBB debut that makes no sense.

MJF paid them to wipe out Cody, but was it really necessary? What purpose did it serve ultimately? You could have story-lines them for some of the mid and undercard guys to have something to do to help get over their characters.

But nah. Only 3-4 people get that pleasure with these people. Everyone else just put on a match and keep the crowd going until my next segment to make me seem more important on this show.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't have a problem with Dark Order losing. Cults lie. Like how cult leaders never really die they just attain a higher form.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Well, I think it's safe to say Punk ain't coming to AEW anytime soon.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The thing is that you're ACTUALLY being a troll. It doesn't have to be an agenda. There's no agenda. AEW fans are just former WWE fans enjoying a different wrestling show. IDGAF what you think about the show and I'm sure no one else does. You hate AEW and its obvious. You love to shit on the show because it's different and goes against the norm of WWE. You think it makes you feel like a rebel to shit on something that isn't what you're used to and something that other people are praising. "AEW is the hot topic so let's tear them down!". AEW is beneath you and WWE isn't because they're the big machine right? Every week you go on this whole bullet point tangent about everything you hated about the show. Shitting on every possible thing you can shit on. Then you go in the RAW thread and praise Vince's garbage. You can't justify anything that WWE puts on as good television.
> 
> You can't say that tonights show was a "fuckin terrible show" but say that RAW or SD wasn't. Orton cut one great promo and you deemed it a good show. But you didn't spend 3 hours of your time listing everything that WWE did wrong, because you're so brainwashed by their filth that you think that they are putting out good content. And it makes you feel high and mighty to the lowly AEW fan. You don't have to like AEW, but what you do is obnoxious to people who are just enjoying an alternative. None of your criticisms come from a place of constructive criticism or honest negativity towards something you don't like. Those types of criticisms are logical and are welcomed by most people. You're just shitting on the show because you think its the cool thing to do. I don't read the ratings threads but I'm assuming you're probably in there too every chance you get right? Don't even bother responding because you're not getting another response from me. Shitting on AEW and not WWE doesn't make you a higher caliber wrestling fan than anyone else. And its quite pathetic. So fuck off.


I wish I could like this a thousand more times.

View attachment 83446


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> So many guys walking around without storylines and directionless, just providing filler matches. Why must every new storyline be for Cody? What issue does Jake the Snake fucking Roberts have with Cody? It’s more random stupidity like the BBB debut that makes no sense.
> 
> MJF paid them to wipe out Cody, but was it really necessary? What purpose did it serve ultimately? You could have story-lines them for some of the mid and undercard guys to have something to do to help get over their characters.
> 
> But nah. Only 3-4 people get that pleasure with these people. Everyone else just put on a match and keep the crowd going until my next segment to make me seem more important on this show.


What do you mean we have had storylines:

Hager vs Dusty (Hager broke his arm so he wanted revenge)
Darby vs Sammy (Sammy crushed his throat and Darby wanted revenge)
Cody vs MJF (MJF threw in the towel and was Codys best friend turned enemy)
Jericho vs Moxley (Mox wants to take over, Jericho wants to be champion, eye poked out, Inner Circle gang, Mox is the lone wolf)
Hangman/Omega vs Young Bucks (Hangman is a drunk, Bucks angry they haven't won gold, Omega playing peacekeeper, Page teasing heel turn and not liking the Bucks)

Then you have The Exalted One story and PAC being a brutalizer on a mission. They also started the Blood and Guts story tonight. 

I do agree that Cody has had the best storylines but he is not the only one to have them. MJF hiring BBB was bad I agree. 

Jake the Snake LITERALLY just debuted on AEW tonight, You have to have patience. He will give his reasoning shortly. Maybe even as soon as next week. I'm sure it will involve Dustin Rhodes and their time together back in the 80's-90's.

Storylines are coming together, you can't expect everyone to have a storyline all at once. Its a 2 hour show. WWE doesn't even do storylines anymore and they have 5 hours, so I'll take what I can get here.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> What do you mean we have had storylines:
> 
> Hager vs Dusty (Hager broke his arm so he wanted revenge)
> Darby vs Sammy (Sammy crushed his throat and Darby wanted revenge)
> ...


In-ring stories? Sure.

Remind me the next time any of these guys have a storyline that builds character, gives them mic time to seem more important like you shouldn’t change the channel. Up and down the roster, you’ve got super over guys like Darby, Page, Pac, Omega, that basically just toil away with matches. No rhyme or reason to what they’re doing other than matches.

You’re not going to grow the product having 3 people that get promos and segments to explain their motivations. Look at this lazy as fuck Pac/Lucha Bros faction. They don’t have any reason for being together, other than “Hey, we don’t really have anything juicy for you, so y’all are now going to work together and make things easier for us to get you time in matches TOGETHER, so we don’t have to steal precious time from our WWE guys.”


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> In-ring stories? Sure.
> 
> Remind me the next time any of these guys have a storyline that builds character, gives them mic time to seem more important like you shouldn’t change the channel. Up and down the roster, you’ve got super over guys like Darby, Page, Pac, Omega, that basically just toil away with matches. No rhyme or reason to what they’re doing other than matches.
> 
> You’re not going to grow the product having 3 people that get promos and segments to explain their motivations. Look at this lazy as fuck Pac/Lucha Bros faction. They don’t have any reason for being together, other than “Hey, we don’t really have anything juicy for you, so y’all are now going to work together and make things easier for us to get you time in matches TOGETHER, so we don’t have to steal precious time from our WWE guys.”


Again, its only 2 hours. They don't have the luxury of WWE's 5 hours. You can only give mic time to the main event stars right now. The ones that people are paying to see. If they were taking mic time from stars like Mox, Jericho, Cody, MJF, and PAC so that they could give it to mid-card talent, you'd be complaining about how AEW is wrong for doing that instead. Then you'd be the first to shit on them for low ratings. I don't understand you people.

And even still, they are doing their best to develop as much talent as they can with backstage segments and vignettes, which they have been successful at. Everyone can't have a full blown storyline at once.

They are 100% developing characters. All of these people you are talking about are involved in storylines. You just cant give them all the damn mic when they need to only give it to the stars that people want to hear the most in that short 2 hour time frame.

Hangman Page gets plenty of time to speak. He doesn't need a live mic. His character is a cowboy who likes to drink. It gets developed every week. If not, he wouldn't be the most over guy in wrestling not named Moxley. The reason he is so over is because of this story, which you claim he is not a part of.

Darby Allin's character is an enigma dare-devilish type kid who walks alone. He has been built up with vignettes and the way he wrestles. His storyline with Jericho and Sammy both played up to that fact. Again, if his character wasn't being developed, people wouldn't be falling in love with him. He's also one of the most over talents in wrestling.

Omega took a step back so that others can be developed. Now he has his own storyline with Page and is being developed as the best bout machine with the coolest move set in wrestling again, which has been his character since New Japan. The guy is on a hot streak and was involved in 2 MOTY candidates with PAC and the tag match at Revolution. He's also over as fuck and gets plenty of screen time with Hangman Page.

PAC's character is a brutalizer. Everything about him develops that.

Seems to me like you haven't been paying attention. Or you expect them to give you the world on every show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

You lose ratings with just match, match, match, match.

And no, I fucking pay attention. I get all of this, but that requires a diehard who is willing to sit through every match and learn these characters through body language and all the non-spoken story-felling.

For new viewers, you are not going to sit through 20 minute matches to get to the payoff of the story at the end.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

How much you wanna bet that Jake Roberts is the exalted one.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I was a little annoyed how Mox started pandering to the crowd but I feel like he successfully transitioned past it. Basically, in defense of pro wrestling you will have to kill me to get this belt. Which I believe is what it will take to beat him. No more bringing up the fans and I think it works fine. If he brings them up again I'll be worried.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> You lose ratings with just match, match, match, match.
> 
> And no, I fucking pay attention. I get all of this, but that requires a diehard who is willing to sit through every match and learn these characters through body language and all the non-spoken story-felling.
> 
> For new viewers, you are not going to sit through 20 minute matches to get to the payoff of the story at the end.


They're fine doing what they are doing. It's working and talent is getting over. If you want to talk new viewers, they pulled 900k viewers for a couple weeks now and that number is up from the consistent 800k they used to do, so new viewers are paying attention.

TNT also thinks that they are pulling in enough viewers which is why they gave them a 5-year deal. So it doesn't really matter what we, the IWC thinks about ratings. Everyone who SHOULD be worrying about ratings (Tony Khan and TNT) is happy. So let's stop worrying about ratings as fans, we are not business executives who get paid by the hour to worry about how many viewers exactly they gained on "Hour 2".

All that should matter to us is the show itself and our enjoyment of it.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

bdon said:


> You lose ratings with just match, match, match, match.
> 
> And no, I fucking pay attention. I get all of this, but that requires a diehard who is willing to sit through every match and learn these characters through body language and all the non-spoken story-felling.
> 
> For new viewers, you are not going to sit through 20 minute matches to get to the payoff of the story at the end.


This is the kind of stuff that perplexes me.

Do you have a financial stake in AEW? Are you in AEW management? 

Hey, if you want to be like that, knock yourself out.

Me, I’m just a fan. I just watch and enjoy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I was a little annoyed how Mox started pandering to the crowd but I feel like he successfully transitioned past it. Basically, in defense of pro wrestling you will have to kill me to get this belt. Which I believe is what it will take to beat him. No more bringing up the fans and I think it works fine. If he brings them up again I'll be worried.


He’s 2 for 2 in promos since winning the belt. I mean...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> This is the kind of stuff that perplexes me.
> 
> Do you have a financial stake in AEW? Are you in AEW management?
> 
> ...


Do you want to continue watching and enjoying? You better hope the product continues to gain ratings.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

^Well they are good for the next 5 years with just 800k. That's all TNT needed to throw that big money deal at them. So they don't really need to gain, they just need to maintain, which is the bare minimum. And they have already surpassed 800k, so of course they gain viewers over that time and get another deal. AEW is only going to improve. I guess you're probably mad about that right?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

bdon said:


> Do you want to continue watching and enjoying? You better hope the product continues to gain ratings.


Not really - TNT happy with numbers as is. You don't sign 4 year deal otherwise.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> ^Well they are good for the next 5 years with just 800k. That's all TNT needed to throw that big money deal at them. So they don't really need to gain, they just need to maintain, which is the bare minimum. And they have already surpassed 800k, so of course they gain viewers over that time and get another deal. AEW is only going to improve. I guess you're probably mad about that right?


Oh, naturally you jump straight to me wanting them to fail. Wow.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And that fails to take into consideration the possibility that without growing, the TV execs don’t get a wild hair up their ass and assume they’ll do better on another night, which leads to a drop in ratings for whatever reason.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Not really - TNT happy with numbers as is. You don't sign 4 year deal otherwise.


Onviously they’re happy currently. Do you want them to be happy in 4 years? You might want to grow the product, otherwise you run the risk of those execs getting greedy thinking they can game the numbers by switching from Wednesday to whatever.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I love what they did with Moxley. He's so over it's crazy. Yeah, him pandering for the 2nd time is not good, but really, that shows you that he could do everything Cena did back then, if WWE actually pushed him. He could be that spokes person for the company. 

But anyway. It took the entire Inner Circle to kill Mox, and they didn't even do it on the first try. Jericho got some revenge after a PPV loss, and Mox looked good, Darby looked good, that's what I want to see from my wrestling show, that's how you push people. Now I'm clamoring to see what's in store next week, how Moxley will fight off these sons of bitches. The funny thing is - they use Vince's formula. Moxley is 98-99 Austin right now, and the main villain throws everything at him, and yeah, sometimes Austin would lose a match, or get beat, but then he'll recover and beat everybody. I expect Mox do the same, and I honestly think that's the best way to go. He looked like a fucking megastar tonight.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The show was perfect. 

Im a little bit younger than some of you so I never saw Jake Roberts in real time but now I get the idea why hes so respected from so many wrestlers.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

PavelGaborik said:


> You didn't respond to my comment actually. You prefer a glorified children's show as opposed to a more adult catered show. That's fine. You can stick to a bunch of 40 year olds throwing pancakes to the audience and scaring people with fake, robotic spiders and I'll enjoy what I enjoy.
> 
> Speaking of cocks in someone's mouth, you likely have some powder on your chin from a certain senile old man who you deepthroat every Monday and Friday regardless of how abysmal his product is.
> 
> This show wasn't great by Dynamite standards, but it was solid. Significantly better than watching Vince burying one of his best young talents (Black) in an attempt to set up a feud between two middle aged men and have a blatantly fake robotic spider lead the way.


I watched Raw recently and it was infinitely better than AEW was. I can't say that it's like that every week, or specifically this week, but this tribalism mentality is such BS. It's very clear people are just going to sweep away criticism against AEW if it doesn't come with a complete condemnation of Vince. I'm sorry to tell you this, but there are balanced people in the world who can look at what WWE does, look at what AEW does, and actually like WWE more right now, or at least think that they are doing it better. 

I'm not a fan of WWE. They've turned me right off their programming. The Royal Rumble was fucking brilliant though, and WrestleMania is probably going to be the same. They are clearly rolling in dough that AEW could only dream of, and there are certain metrics where WWE just objectively wipes the floor with AEW. People voicing this doesn't mean they are a troll. We get it: You hate WWE. Many people would say "Welcome to the club." Others would say "Typical." But the only response isn't "ME TOO! Yay! Anything NOT WWE! Wooo!" 

And, for argument's sake, if someone in AEW had a fake robotic spider and called it "Percival," every hardcore AEW fan would be marking out and saying "lololol that is soooooo funny and awesome!" Look at that fucking cat in New Japan, and didn't Cody have a bear costume? 

Most weeks, I'm sure Raw and SmackDown are objectively bad television. They were when I was keeping tabs. But so is AEW. There are plot holes, inconsistencies, dropped stories and things that don't make sense every week. WWE gets dragged over the coals for that sort of stuff CONSTANTLY. Fair is fair, and when it comes to two objectively bad shows, it's fine for someone to prefer one over the other. I find the way AEW is bad to be far more infuriating and offensive, because it insults my intelligence because it wants to be clever. Raw is obviously lulling on a bit of an irony bribe. AEW does that too, but it does so inconsistently, which is even more offensive to me.

If WWE decided to get good, cut the bullshit and do pro-wrestling again -- it would be much easier for it to correct course and mop the floor with AEW than AEW, who would need to completely restructure, fire a bunch of talent and somehow pull out a bunch of new ones.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Anybody who thinks they aren’t building new stars..... have not watched the main event or the Hangman save

Darby, Sammy and Hangman killed it

the hot tag to himself was epic from Darby - nay, iconic


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> You didn't respond to my comment actually. You prefer a glorified children's show as opposed to a more adult catered show. That's fine. You can stick to a bunch of 40 year olds throwing pancakes to the audience and scaring people with fake, robotic spiders and I'll enjoy what I enjoy.
> 
> Speaking of cocks in someone's mouth, you likely have some powder on your chin from a certain senile old man who you deepthroat every Monday and Friday regardless of how abysmal his product is.
> 
> This show wasn't great by Dynamite standards, but it was solid. Significantly better than watching Vince burying one of his best young talents (Black) in an attempt to set up a feud between two middle aged men and have a blatantly fake robotic spider lead the way.


That's because your comment held absolutely no truth. Neither does this one. 

I've spent weeks telling everyone that one hour of AEW is the best wrestling on tv. The other hour is exactly the reason you guys hate on Vince and the WWE. Again, I watch Raw in the background while I'm doing other stuff and I haven't watched an entire Smackdown in months. If you geniuses could actually have an adult conversation and not only see what you want to see, then you'd notice my disdain for WWE as well. You can hate both shows. 

You guys are impossible to talk to. Go outside and have a proper conversation with an adult for fucks sake.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The thing is that you're ACTUALLY being a troll. It doesn't have to be an agenda. There's no agenda. AEW fans are just former WWE fans enjoying a different wrestling show. IDGAF what you think about the show and I'm sure no one else does. You hate AEW and its obvious. You love to shit on the show because it's different and goes against the norm of WWE. You think it makes you feel like a rebel to shit on something that isn't what you're used to and something that other people are praising. "AEW is the hot topic so let's tear them down!". AEW is beneath you and WWE isn't because they're the big machine right? Every week you go on this whole bullet point tangent about everything you hated about the show. Shitting on every possible thing you can shit on. Then you go in the RAW thread and praise Vince's garbage. You can't justify anything that WWE puts on as good television.
> 
> You can't say that tonights show was a "fuckin terrible show" but say that RAW or SD wasn't. Orton cut one great promo and you deemed it a good show. But you didn't spend 3 hours of your time listing everything that WWE did wrong, because you're so brainwashed by their filth that you think that they are putting out good content. And it makes you feel high and mighty to the lowly AEW fan. You don't have to like AEW, but what you do is obnoxious to people who are just enjoying an alternative. None of your criticisms come from a place of constructive criticism or honest negativity towards something you don't like. Those types of criticisms are logical and are welcomed by most people. You're just shitting on the show because you think its the cool thing to do. I don't read the ratings threads but I'm assuming you're probably in there too every chance you get right? Don't even bother responding because you're not getting another response from me. Shitting on AEW and not WWE doesn't make you a higher caliber wrestling fan than anyone else. And its quite pathetic. So fuck off.


All of this is wrong because you're basing it on the premise that I like WWE when I have stated a million times that I don't anymore. And I don't like 50% of AEW because it's not any different to WWE. I enjoyed the half hour of Raw that I paid attention to but every week (Except this week) I say I enjoy an hour of Dynamite. I get that you guys enjoy playing the victim (Hey Garty) but if you're not going to argue the words that are in front of you and continue to fabricate bullshit, you can fuck off. 

I didn't spend three hours listing it because I didn't watch all of it. You can't cherry pick that I have commented that I enjoyed parts of an episode of Raw and act like that has some bearing over me enjoying the dumpster fire that AEW serves us up today. I've literally made threads with plenty of constructive criticism and the hilarious part is, the criticisms I have had and ideas I've stated have ended up being what the Elite do eventually. Being a Yes Man doesn't help anyone in wrestling. 

In conclusion, not only are you wrong, you're a fucking liar who makes shit up in an attempt to make my opinion mean less. When AEW is good I, too, place The Elite's cock in my mouth and sing their praises. When it's not, I don't suck Vince's dick no matter how many times you say it. It doesn't make it true.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Oh, naturally you jump straight to me wanting them to fail. Wow.


That's what they do when they can't back up their own arguments. They attack the person and try to make them look bad. They lack a back bone.

For the record, that Moxley promo should have been done during an ad break. Instead they let Cody do the hyping the crowd during the ads. Think of that what you will.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> That's what they do when they can't back up their own arguments. They attack the person and try to make them look bad. They lack a back bone.
> 
> For the record, that Moxley promo should have been done during an ad break. Instead they let Cody do the hyping the crowd during the ads. *Think of that what you will.*


Care fo expound upon this, @Cult03


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I suppose my anger is misplaced. It wasn’t a terrible show. Just seems coming off such a hot PPV, you would come with more firepower than daring to put Hager vs Marshall, SCU vs Dark Order that was literally the Buy-In at the PPV plus Colt Cabana and jobbers added (WWE always runs ppv matches and rematches in the ground, even if this is undercard, shouldn’t happen), or a Pac and Chucky fucking T match.

One of their worst shows to date, probably Top 5 worst, but that has more to do with the bad stuff being REALLY, REALLLLLLLY bad, and the good stuff just being good, not great.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Care fo expound upon this, @Cult03


My stream must have been the fitetv stream where they play what happens during the ads. Before Cody came out he spent the ad hyping the crowd and doing exactly what Moxley said in his opening promo. It's something every company does, but it just seemed like Cody needed the spotlight again and I know how you feel about that.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Why is this forum just filled with anti aew trolls?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Why is this forum just filled with anti aew trolls?


I know you’re not lumping me into this..?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Why is this forum just filled with anti aew trolls?


When was the last time you added anything to a conversation here other than yelling "Trollllll, in the dungeon" like Quirrell from Harry Potter?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> My stream must have been the fitetv stream where they play what happens during the ads. Before Cody came out he spent the ad hyping the crowd and doing exactly what Moxley said in his opening promo. It's something every company does, but it just seemed like Cody needed the spotlight again and I know how you feel about that.


I can’t stand that shit, man.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Anybody who thinks they aren’t building new stars..... have not watched the main event or the Hangman save
> 
> Darby, Sammy and Hangman killed it
> 
> the hot tag to himself was epic from Darby - nay, iconic


It only counts if it works. You can't have stars "in theory." 



bdon said:


> I know you’re not lumping me into this..?


They will lump anyone who doesn't conform to what they want in together. Some will give the token "I don't mind constructive criticism," but that's often followed by their own "but." It has to be what they want to hear and how they want to hear it. You must have picked up on this by now, lol.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> When was the last time you added anything to a conversation here other than yelling "Trollllll, in the dungeon" like Quirrell from Harry Potter?


Pretty good contribution I think. Just come here to read reaction to episode & majority of posts from same few haters


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow what a damn miss...

Opening promo only shows that Jericho is untouchable and he made Mox look bad honestly. Jericho is just so freaking good!!
No reveal for the insulting one was at least expected from me, because AEW knows how to make a show bad...match was good, but we seen this like 5 times already.
The womens match...wow...Swole makes me cringe all the time.
Cody "one match and then I dont care" Rhodes gets another feud (at least he mentioned MJF). Jake sounds like an old bartender and who is not able to talk on their own from the prospects? At least interested who he got, but damn Cody makes me really hate EVERYTHING about AEW...
Chucky going 10 mins agains PAC is just bad, Hangman is so over, but even he couldnt save this shit...
attacking Mox was smart, Jericho smart, but Darby nearly winning 5 against 1...way to make everyone from the inner circle look like clowns. Mox getting Big Doged, was "I have no words"...funny, but the bad kind of funny...

It just shows like @bdon said on step forward 1000 steps backwards. Sadly they will get a good rating for this show and they will do the same shit again after a godd ppv...not really sure what AEW wanted to acomplish with this show. If this would be a WWE show poeple would be hating it so much, you could clearly seeing the fans at the end wanting to boo this shitshow, but it is AEW so we have to play by their rules and cheer everything...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> Wow what a damn miss...
> 
> Opening promo only shows that Jericho is untouchable and he made Mox look bad honestly. Jericho is just so freaking good!!
> No reveal for the insulting one was at least expected from me, because AEW knows how to make a show bad...match was good, but we seen this like 5 times already.
> ...


He can really make me hate an entire show with his attention-whoring ways. He’s going to run out of goodwill with the fans eventually if he keeps this shit up. He is Mr Hotshot, hurry himself into every goddamn angle in an effort to make himself bigger than he is. HHH 2.0

All of that effort, and he still hasn’t come up with a storyline that touches what the Bucks/Omega/Page are doing. ”Long-term booking, Cody! Week to week booking and feuds worked for daddy when eyes weren’t constantly on the product nationally!”


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Pretty good contribution I think. Just come here to read reaction to episode & majority of posts from same few haters


I disagree wholeheartedly


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

I liked the episode. Obviously I assumed Jericho was losing and leaving to tour, so they genuinely worked me with the ending. Good job.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show. Looked weak on paper, but I ended up loving almost everyting.
They have the future of the biz in their hands w/ Hangman, MJF and Darby. They're so good.
Jake Roberts' promo was fantastic. The roster feels stacked with Hardy, Archer and probably Brodie Lee (& The Revival?). Hopefully when Dark moves to TV, they'll use it to give guys like PP, BBB and Janela more TV time, and less of Sony Kiss or Luther.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

So Cody will lose again? To whoever is Jake's client (hopefully Brodie Lee). I guess that will be the turning point for Cody. Everything is so.. mixed up at the moment, kind of like all the puzzle pieces lying around, no idea what they will got for the WarGames match. So many possibilities. Should be fun.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> He can really make me hate an entire show with his attention-whoring ways. He’s going to run out of goodwill with the fans eventually if he keeps this shit up. He is Mr Hotshot, hurry himself into every goddamn angle in an effort to make himself bigger than he is. HHH 2.0
> 
> All of that effort, and he still hasn’t come up with a storyline that touches what the Bucks/Omega/Page are doing. ”Long-term booking, Cody! Week to week booking and feuds worked for daddy when eyes weren’t constantly on the product nationally!”


Honestly after half a year of Cody in AEW I look very differently on part time HHH. And it is so pathetic that he destroys the throne on DON to show that he broke out of the "cage" and then does things EVEN WORSE than what makes many people hate HHH.

I really hope the AEW fans start seeing this and they reduce Cody clearly to a backstage role. Just looking at his feuds, only one being really good was against Dustin, and this was because Cody was "new". All the other feuds, even the on at Allin for the NWA title looking back, were all Cody-ego-driven...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> Honestly after half a year of Cody in AEW I look very differently on part time HHH. And it is so pathetic that he destroys the throne on DON to show that he broke out of the "cage" and then does things EVEN WORSE than what makes many people hate HHH.
> 
> I really hope the AEW fans start seeing this and they reduce Cody clearly to a backstage role. Just looking at his feuds, only one being really good was against Dustin, and this was because Cody was "new". All the other feuds, even the on at Allin for the NWA title looking back, were all Cody-ego-driven...


I hope he one day feels comfortable in his own wrestling skin. That’s all I’ll say. I hope he can learn to let go of the boogeyman in his closet paranoia that the McMahon’s have created in his psyche with the treatment they gave Dusty, Dustin, and himself.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If they want to sell people on their Women's Division, this isn't how you do it.

Also they need to put the belt on Hikaru Shida SOON!! Nyla is too green and just not ready. Shida is the best bet to build the division around right now. IDK what they're waiting for with her?

Pac is so great, I'm on the "he should be the one to take the belt off of Mox eventually" train. Chuckie T looked really good as well.

Jericho and co got their heat back in a hurry, mark of a truly great heel.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Why is this forum just filled with anti aew trolls?


Change. People do not know how to cope with it. Currently a lot of WWE fans are feeling anger, resentment and fear that a new and better mainstream wrestling show is on the scene, so they need to vent their anxiety on this forum. 

Don't worry though, in the near future these WWE fans will soon accept the inevitable and start posting positive posts praising Dynamite. Some will look back and be confident enough to say things like _"OMG! I genuinely thought that a WWE four month payoff was a fucking fake spider and was actually fucking better than anything AEW did, what a fucking moron I was back in those days!!!!"._


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The forum is only full of trolls if you allow it. You have an ignore feature - use it. You ignore them and you don't see a hint of them unless it looks like somebody is arguing with a ghost or something and you realize they're feeding a troll.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

bdon said:


> In-ring stories? Sure.
> 
> Remind me the next time any of these guys have a storyline that builds character, gives them mic time to seem more important like you shouldn’t change the channel. Up and down the roster, you’ve got super over guys like Darby, Page, Pac, Omega, that basically just toil away with matches. No rhyme or reason to what they’re doing other than matches.
> 
> You’re not going to grow the product having 3 people that get promos and segments to explain their motivations. Look at this lazy as fuck Pac/Lucha Bros faction. They don’t have any reason for being together, other than “Hey, we don’t really have anything juicy for you, so y’all are now going to work together and make things easier for us to get you time in matches TOGETHER, so we don’t have to steal precious time from our WWE guys.”


Though you're right that more promos (though short and sweet and to the point like 5 minutes at most) is definitely something they need to do for some talents I also don't agree with your point about toiling away in matches (except PAC you are 100% correct in his case they really need to give him something to sink his teeth into and though this stable is a bit of a lazy idea if it gives him that opportunity I am ok with that.)

Darby is constantly having his character built in matches by being ridiculously hard for the main eventers to put down and also his willingness to just take the handicap match and his self tag explosion of energy and just how much of a fight he put up despite the odds does a lot more for him than a promo would have on this night.

Hangman despite not getting promos often is constantly having his character and story built with escalation after escalation of his feud particularly with Matt. Hangman is pretty much the antithesis of just toiling away as he's actually been in the most interesting story to me in terms of the rift in the Elite and majority of matches or aftermaths or segments he's been involved with have been building that. To me he's the biggest plus in what AEW has been doing.

Omega you are somewhat right on though he does at least often get some useful spotlight due to being involved in the same elite rift that I was just discussing but he can also be put in matches that are somewhat meaningless at times and can just end up not progressing some weeks. He needs more definitive booking week to week though he is at least booked right sometimes.

However you are also 100% right that the huge amount of focus on Cody and him constantly trying to take the hot storylines or debuts is aggravating. I enjoy him as a talent even with the ego he sometimes shows but that doesn't mean said ego doesn't exist.


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

Genuine question here wasn't lance archer meant to debut tonight? I swear I saw it advertised could be wrong tho? Loving aew right now such a breath of fresh air


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pippen94 said:


> Why is this forum just filled with anti aew trolls?


I think they genuinely don't like the product but for some reason keep watching it anyway.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

orited said:


> Genuine question here wasn't lance archer meant to debut tonight? I swear I saw it advertised could be wrong tho? Loving aew right now such a breath of fresh air


Creative change made. Jake used instead. Basically guaranteed Jake's client is Archer though and we're getting Archer vs Cody at DoN II.

I think Brodie will come in as a friend of Moxley's given how he was outnumbered last night with only Allin willing to help him.


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

Ahh fair enough thought I was going mad haha I don't follow new Japan really only when a jericho or mox are involved so I was intrigued by this guy


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I didn’t enjoy this show too much.
Dark Order SCU didnt interest me.
Nor did watching Chuck Taylor in a singles match. And that match went on for too long.
QT Marshall. Yuck. My dad looks more like a pro wrestler than QT.

The only good bits of the show for me were:
Best Friends beatdown
Inner circle vs Dustin Cody Matt Hangman
MJF promo
Main event


what this show needed:
-debut
-Hangman interview: maybe showing a bit of negativity towards Omega about how he bothered to show up etc.
-Luchasaurus should’ve been thrown a bone here and given a singles.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I gotta be honest guys, I think they really missed out on a big opportunity last night. There was so much BUZZ in the arena and all over the internet. No Archer? No Hardy? Think it would've been a huge time to get new viewers coming in off the success of the PPV. I hope this buzz can carry over into next week because those match announcements are pretty damn weak.

Don't get me wrong, the show was good. I enjoyed it but I felt like this could've been a REAL big night. Jake the Snake's promo was interesting, but are people just gonna keep debuting because they wanna beat Cody's ass?? hahaha


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> I didn’t enjoy this show too much.


Same. The low point for me was seeing Jake come out. Even while he was walking down I was saying to myself that AEW already has Arn and Tully, why the fuck do they need Jake. I like Jake but stop with the old fuckers.

I thought the main event was tremendous aside from Jericho/Sammy not jumping Darby when he was watching Mox get his ass beat.

Unsure of Pac getting into a stable. It could be great but Pac seems like the definition of a loner. Always pissed off, talks shit, and never backs down.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Corey said:


> I gotta be honest guys, I think they really missed out on a big opportunity last night. There was so much BUZZ in the arena and all over the internet. No Archer? No Hardy? Think it would've been a huge time to get new viewers coming in off the success of the PPV. I hope this buzz can carry over into next week because those match announcements are pretty damn weak.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the show was good. I enjoyed it but I felt like this could've been a REAL big night. Jake the Snake's promo was interesting, but are people just gonna keep debuting because they wanna beat Cody's ass?? hahaha


Can someone tell me if M.Hardy got the bloody 3 months non-competition clause in his former WWE contract?

I have to admit AEW has really improved since last November/December when they were offering a show ~90% wrestling. Now, Dynamite is really great in term of story telling and character management.
I think they got the good recipe. Hopefully an audience rise is on the way soon.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

French Connection said:


> Can someone tell me if M.Hardy got the bloody 3 months non-competition clause in his former WWE contract?
> 
> I have to admit AEW has really improved since last November/December when they were offering a show ~90% wrestling. Now, Dynamite is really great in term of story telling and character management.
> I think they got the good recipe. Hopefully an audience rise is on the way soon.


No. His contract ran out Feb 29th. Reportedly he missed the show in hopes he could appear at a NY Comic Con of some sorts this Saturday. WWE forbids fan conventions from booking their talent if any AEW talent will be there now, so Matt was removed from the fan convention - by not appearing on AEW television he hopes to be able to honor the commitment to his fans who had planned to attend.

Edit - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235589109953048577seems to have worked in that he's still appearing, noting himself as a free agent. I assume AEW didn't officially sign him yet so he could not be AEW contracted and thus blocked from the event by WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Seems to me only one Wednesday date on the Fozzy schedule - July 15th in Wisconsin. It was a quick glance over, but most dates appear to be Thursday - Sundays. I think Jericho will work/appear on AEW through most of his Fozzy tour with the help of the Khan family private jet. 

No issue with DoN II which is on May 23rd, a Saturday Night of course. And then All Out II will be Labor Day weekend in very early September this year.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Asuka842 said:


> If they want to sell people on their Women's Division, this isn't how you do it.
> 
> Also they need to put the belt on Hikaru Shida SOON!! Nyla is too green and just not ready. Shida is the best bet to build the division around right now. IDK what they're waiting for with her?
> 
> ...


With the way they've booked the division just switching the title to Shida isn't going to fix anything. And honestly when I think back at all of the matches Nyla has had compared to the ones Shida has had in AEW, I mean can we really say Shida's matches have been better? I can't.

This division needs focus and an identity more than anything else.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Seems to me only one Wednesday date on the Fozzy schedule - July 15th in Wisconsin. It was a quick glance over, but most dates appear to be Thursday - Sundays. I think Jericho will work/appear on AEW through most of his Fozzy tour with the help of the Khan family private jet.
> 
> No issue with DoN II which is on May 23rd, a Saturday Night of course. And then All Out II will be Labor Day weekend in very early September this year.


Our boy's gonna be even more fat come August.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Creative change made. Jake used instead. Basically guaranteed Jake's client is Archer though and we're getting Archer vs Cody at DoN II.
> 
> I think Brodie will come in as a friend of Moxley's given how he was outnumbered last night with only Allin willing to help him.


Not a huge fan of booking Archer vs Cody, not because of the match itself but because both guys should win it. Three straight PPV losses for Cody or Archer losing his PPV debut


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody isn’t going to feud with a NJPW guy that doesn’t have big time name recognition value. The client is Lee.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Disputed said:


> Not a huge fan of booking Archer vs Cody, not because of the match itself but because both guys should win it. Three straight PPV losses for Cody or Archer losing his PPV debut


I think Archer losing to Cody would be okay - I mean it will be a 2.5 month program with Cody so you know it's going to get primo focus and time. Loses in one of the top three matches at DoN II and can then go on to win his next feud as Cody moves on after each single match blow-off. Cody pretty much has to win his next program - who else could it be against? I guess him beating Hardy would be fine. But Lee, Mox, PAC, Hangman, Omega? I'd rather Archer lose than any of those guys. Archer will largely be an unknown to AEW fans, he can get a great base of establishment with a Cody program even in an ultimate loss. Archer was never really protected in NJPW regarding his W-L record, and he could be undefeated heading into the Cody match as part of his big build up.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

does anybody know whats going on with Jakes hair?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Wood said:


> I watched Raw recently and it was infinitely better than AEW was. I can't say that it's like that every week, or specifically this week, but this tribalism mentality is such BS. It's very clear people are just going to sweep away criticism against AEW if it doesn't come with a complete condemnation of Vince. I'm sorry to tell you this, but there are balanced people in the world who can look at what WWE does, look at what AEW does, and actually like WWE more right now, or at least think that they are doing it better.
> 
> I'm not a fan of WWE. They've turned me right off their programming. The Royal Rumble was fucking brilliant though, and WrestleMania is probably going to be the same. They are clearly rolling in dough that AEW could only dream of, and there are certain metrics where WWE just objectively wipes the floor with AEW. People voicing this doesn't mean they are a troll. We get it: You hate WWE. Many people would say "Welcome to the club." Others would say "Typical." But the only response isn't "ME TOO! Yay! Anything NOT WWE! Wooo!"
> 
> ...


I genuinely thought RAW was terrible outside of the closing segment.

From the mediocre tag match, Richochet getting squashed by a random bum, horrific cage reveal all the way to the burying of Aleister Black.

Orton segment was great but I'd be sitting here and lying if I said I enjoyed RAW more than the mediocre AEW show this week.

The Orton/Beth segment was the best of both shows, but other than that I can't say I enjoyed a single thing on RAW this week. I'm also an individual who has no issues admitting when RAW has a good show, as I enjoy pro wrestling in general and do not have an agenda.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> That's because your comment held absolutely no truth. Neither does this one.
> 
> I've spent weeks telling everyone that one hour of AEW is the best wrestling on tv. The other hour is exactly the reason you guys hate on Vince and the WWE. Again, I watch Raw in the background while I'm doing other stuff and I haven't watched an entire Smackdown in months. If you geniuses could actually have an adult conversation and not only see what you want to see, then you'd notice my disdain for WWE as well. You can hate both shows.
> 
> You guys are impossible to talk to. Go outside and have a proper conversation with an adult for fucks sake.


You literally just rambled about AEW fans having penises in their mouths in your last response and now you want an "adult conversation" 

You're a troll, and a bad one at that.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> You literally just rambled about AEW fans having penises in their mouths in your last response and now you want an "adult conversation"
> 
> You're a troll, and a bad one at that.


Way to spin it so you don't have to respond to the points though.. Weird way to win arguments but sure. I'm not a troll, I just don't appreciate weirdos lying about what I say on the internet. Argue the words in front of you and stop trying to read between the lines because you're not good at it


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Schwartzxz said:


> does anybody know whats going on with Jakes hair?


I was going to ask the same thing. Looks like he forgot to dye his hair on one side. One side is dark and the other side is grey.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Still not caught up,socan't comment, but love this:

Orton's helping bring attention to AEW:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235420439179956224
..for which Jericho is grateful:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235478067356696577


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I sold my Wrestlemania ticket to be here" 

That's the sign of the night, haha. 

So I caught up on the parts I missed last night. My thoughts: 

- The overall feel of the show was one that was the new beginning as new storylines and directions started. The ending match and angle was red hot, and everything else was about putting things into place. I feel like Hager will be challenging Moxley later in the year.

- Jake Roberts was my favorite part of the show for sure. I'm intrigued at who his client is and the way he cut Cody down to size was great. Right now, I'm thinking his client is Lance Archer, but we'll see. I guess Lance could also be Shawn Spears' tag team partner.

- With The Death Triangle now formed, I just realized something. We have The Elite, Dark Order, Best Friends/Orange, SCU, Inner Circle (lets say Sammy, Santana, and Ortiz), Cody/Dustin/QT, some combo of MJF/Blade/Butcher/Wardlow, and now The Death Triangle. That's a lot of potential 3 man teams. Are they going to do Trios titles? I hope not. One of my knocks on ROH and NJPW is that they have way more tag titles than they need. However, if they want to do a Trios tournament as an annual event or something...I might be okay with that. 

- Hager looking like a killer and the Inner Circle dominance segment in the middle may have been our set up for War Games. We shall see. Hangman continues to be awesome. Also, now I know why AEW has rectangular ring posts...so Hangman can have a place to put his beer, lol. 

- MJF: "Pinning shoulders on mats and banging rats"...wow. He's great, lol. And now he wants a shot at Moxley....oh boy! 

Anyways, good episode this week.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Why is this forum just filled with anti aew trolls?


WWE fans love abusive relationships. When another promotion is doing well they can't comprehend it and jump on it.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

Another good episode this week. While I'm not a fan of starting a show off with a WWE-esque promo, it was entertaining, engaging and didn't overstay it's welcome and set things up nicely. 

I'm intrigued as to where the Dark order thing is going, and the 8 man tag was a lot of fun. Kaz and Sky are top workers. 

The Women's match was kind of 'Meh' for me. I'm not behind 'BIG SWOLE' whatsoever, she doesn't execute any power moves despite having a name that might suggest, and Leva Bates is atrocious. 

Jake coming out and cutting his Promo on Cody was brilliant. Marked out to hearing him on the Mic again. Can't wait to see who his Client is, my guess it's Archer or Brodie Lee?

Love anything with Pac. He just gets Pro Wrestling and its astonishing that WWE couldn't use him in a more deserving and higher role. 

MJF's promo was good and it looks like he might be Mox's next opponent? 

The show, for me, just breezed by and I've pretty much enjoyed watching wrestling again, rather than just tolerate it, like I did with the 'fed'. 

Back to the show, Darby Allin and Sammy are absolute future stars of the company. Darby looked a million dollars during that beatdown then came back with so much babyface fire that is missing with 'Superstars' on Monday and Fridays. 

Finally, Page at the end coming out, fucking people up , pick up beer and leave shenanigans are fucking priceless

What impresses me more about AEW is that I wasn't really following the likes of Darby, Sammy, Page, Jurassic XP, Private Party etc and the other AEW 'originals' yet in just a few months of regular television, I am invested in pretty much the entire roster and what they are up to.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

punkypower said:


> Still not caught up,socan't comment, but love this:
> 
> Orton's helping bring attention to AEW:
> 
> ...


Orton is an obvious massive fan of AEW. I really do think we could see him in AEW one day. Not as a wrestler - but a backstage role.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Jake the Snake still has it after all these years... ?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mox has to be involved in War Games now. Allin might be written out because of injury - not sure if the trip to hospital was a work or not. I can't see Mox teaming with Omega for the match though, so I don't think it will be Mox + Elite vs Inner Circle and MJF. 

Also there needs to be stakes to the War Games match. What is it for? The feud isn't hot enough for it just to be the big blow off.

There will be a roof to the cage and supposedly it will be submission finish only as was the original. 

Jericho should lay down the law - losing is not an option and if you submit you are out of The Inner Circle. This opens up the door to Jericho submitting - it could be teased during the match but shouldn't happen. IC is nothing without him. 

IC winning should earn one of them a title shot against Moxley. What is in it for Moxley's team though? I guess he could put together a team of rivals with the idea somehow that if they win they each will get a title shot against him. That would explain 3-4 title matches between now and DoN II. Or if Team Mox wins there would be a tournament between his four teammates where there is two one-on-one matches with the winners facing off to get the title shot.

Outcome could go either way. IC wins and Jericho gets another title shot - or does he? Maybe Hager wants a shot and there is some dissension in the ranks for a spell. Or if Team Mox wins there is a mini-tournament to decide his challenger. And if Team Mox wins, who is kicked out of The IC?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

At this point it wouldn't surprise me if Mox ends up joining The Elite just for one night to take on the IC.

You could have a great moment with Kenny, if he's cleared, where both men have to put aside their past differences to work together.

So if you have Kenny and Mox, from there you can add Cody, Hangman, and Matt Jackson so they could play on the dissension between Hangman and Matt.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

Is 6 Vs. 6 too much? I'd love to see Dustin on The Elite team as well, maybe bring back Jeff Cobb to join IC, the word was they had him agree to more than just that one date.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

I'd love to see MJF as the 6th member of the IC team if they do 6v6. Although if you stack this match with all of your good talent, you're just begging viewers to only tune in for the main event. The roster is too thin.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

Blood and Guts should be the entirety of the 2nd hour, cut in a bunch of promos from the guys building it up, and 1 or 2 matches on the undercard at most.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

*The bad:*

Show opens with Moxley promo saying pro wrestling is back...after he cut a victory promo at Revolution about bringing pro wrestling back. Why not just re-air the promo from Revolution, since they were airing footage from Revolution all night and he was saying the exact same thing. Moxley repeating the exact same thing he said Saturday night was dumb and a waste of time. Should have been the Inner Circle opening the show if they were going to open with a promo.
Leva Bates gets a jobber entrance, for a below average match.
Archer announced for the show but doesn't appear, which is a typical WWE bait and switch maneuver. And its a wonder why AEW's presentation is compared to WWE.
Camera cuts to Jericho as a garbage can gets thrown at Mox's head. Couldn't they use a split screen?

*Meh:*

Dark Order vs SCU & Cabana
Jake Hager vs QT Marshall
PAC vs Chuck Taylor

*The good:*

Britt Baker on commentary
Jake the Snake
Death Triangle
Match Beyond being set up
Continued storytelling with Elite dissention
MJF
Handicap main event was good


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Way to spin it so you don't have to respond to the points though.. Weird way to win arguments but sure. I'm not a troll, I just don't appreciate weirdos lying about what I say on the internet. Argue the words in front of you and stop trying to read between the lines because you're not good at it


You don't have any points. You posted in the RAW Live thread Monday night praising the show (which was terrible) 

You then proceeded to switch the goal posts and make excuses after being called out for your poor taste in what you consider to be a "good" show. 

You aren't doing yourself any favors here.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

What else can be said. AEW is just absolutely amazing right now on so many levels that listing all the good stuff would take too long. Amazing, just amazing. they did it, i'm not even CHECKING Raw/Smackdown results anymore and i am 100% not watching chamber.

Do i have the guts to completely not watch Wrestlemania? Probably not, but man, i'm almost there. The two companies could not be any different right now.

This is the first time i've been saying "I LOVE [email protected]!!!!!" since I was 15 years old (which was 20 years ago). 

IM SOOOOOOOOOOOO PISSED i didnt buy Dynamite tickets for NJ when they were a little cheaper.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Page leaving Omega and the Bucks in the dust. He's legitimately getting over


Lmao comments like this will never not be funny.
I love page but no, the bucks and omega are legit top 3 seller in aew merchs
Omega is the top 1 seller in figurines. He can actually draw huge on TV when given the opportunity, page is getting over


prosperwithdeen said:


> It wouldn't work lol the guy is not getting booed unless he attacks Moxley. I think the Bucks or Omega will be turning instead.


Turning your top 3 merch seller except for Jericho and the only guy not named cody mox or y2j who can draw a dime on tv rating is sure a great idea.
That's a great way to do business pal, aew doesnt have enough heel stables, they need to add the elite to make yet another heel stable.
Meme booking


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

patpat said:


> Lmao comments like this will never not be funny.
> I love page but no, the bucks and omega are legit top 3 seller in aew merchs
> Omega is the top 1 seller in figurines. He can actually draw huge on TV when given the opportunity, page is getting over
> 
> ...


They sell merch with the same niche audience they always have. Page is getting over to a bigger audience. Omega and the Bucks have a ceiling that they've already reached


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> They sell merch with the same niche audience they always have. Page is getting over to a bigger audience. Omega and the Bucks have a ceiling that they've already reached


Page is getting over with the same niche audience you are talking about. It's the same people in that arena. What bigger audience are you referring to? He doesnt sell merchs he isnt a considerable rating draw, he doesnt sell much toys.
Does he have potential? Yes but orange cassidy is a bigger merch seller than him right now.
You cant just throw away the bucks' accomplishment because it doesnt fit your narrative then create an imaginary feat of "getting over with a larger audience" that you cant factually justify.
There is wishful thinking and there is reality pal. And this reality tells another story.
When you put omega in a big match on tv you are now guaranteed at least to draw some good ratings. He is the #2 merch seller behind only Jericho, the #1 toy seller Above y2j himself. The bucks are #3 merch seller so far behind only Jericho and omega. So whatever "larger audience" you are referring to idc about it I care about who draws what's of now. And by that metric they are bigger draws than he ever has been.
He is their future but turning 3 good values heel for no reason is stupid. That's why it didnt happen at revolution and wont happen


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think Kenny's gonna turn but The Bucks are already kind of acting like assholes? Their fans are all smarky, so they would probably be happy to support The Bucks as heels.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> They sell merch with the same niche audience they always have. Page is getting over to a bigger audience. Omega and the Bucks have a ceiling that they've already reached


Page hasn't proven that he has gotten over with the viewing audience yet. But then again, neither have Omega or The Bucks. But I get your point. If none of them have shown they can consistently move numbers, then it makes sense to prioritize the young guy, which is Page. It looks like Page and Omega will feud, and I don't see them putting Omega over someone they consider to be their future.

But MJF should be pushed above all of them.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> You don't have any points. You posted in the RAW Live thread Monday night praising the show (which was terrible)
> 
> You then proceeded to switch the goal posts and make excuses after being called out for your poor taste in what you consider to be a "good" show.
> 
> You aren't doing yourself any favors here.


Haha fuck off. You're a liar and your credibility is dwindling. I explained the context in which I found Raw enjoyable. The fact that you see everything so black and white proves that you're an absolute joke.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Haha fuck off. You're a liar and your credibility is dwindling. I explained the context in which I found Raw enjoyable. The fact that you see everything so black and white proves that you're an absolute joke.


You backtracked is what you did little guy. 

Keep getting mad little troll.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> You backtracked is what you did little guy.
> 
> Keep getting mad little troll.


Giving context isn't backtracking. I explain what I like about AEW even when the show sucks as well.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Was a bit of a lackluster ep after such a sweet ppv! Gotta admit I popped loud when I heard Jake The Snake Robert's come out , man used to give me nightmares as a young kid at 4 , watching him talk about how his client is gonna slay Cesar, its gotta be Brodie Lee now as he ain't a great talker but with The Snake in his corner is gonna be sweet! I'm liking my boys and my hometown boy pac teaming up this is my favourite moment of this weeks show!!! Hoping next week is better and it will, overall I'd give a 7 out of 10, 

Peace.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Giving context isn't backtracking. I explain what I like about AEW even when the show sucks as well.


You should probably refrain from commenting on whether a show is good or not if you aren't paying attention. 

Wouldn't want to risk making an assclown out of yourself now would you?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> You should probably refrain from commenting on whether a show is good or not if you aren't paying attention.
> 
> Wouldn't want to risk making an assclown out of yourself now would you?


Well first of all you're trying to say that others aren't allowed an opinion and that's pretty cunty. 2nd, I can actually say whatever I want within the rules of the forum and saying otherwise is still pretty cunty. One comment doesn't mean shit, but you're proving to be pretty cunty.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Well first of all you're trying to say that others aren't allowed an opinion and that's pretty cunty. 2nd, I can actually say whatever I want within the rules of the forum and saying otherwise is still pretty cunty. One comment doesn't mean shit, but you're proving to be pretty cunty.


I didn't say you weren't allowed to have an opinion - I said your opinion sucks.


----------

